# Unity is dead



## Ringel05

Long live Unity..........  Well at least until 2021.

Mark Shuttleworth, founder of Canonical let it be known that the next release of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will have GNOME as it's default interface.  They are also dropping the Convergence work on developing a desktop type environment for phones and tablets.
I do see some potential issues down the road though, they're moving from MIR to the Wayland display, a drive to replace the current X window system.  The problem with that is X permeates the entire graphical aspect of Linux like it's welded to the "Linux DNA", should be interesting, I suspect some definite bugs will take some time to work out of pairing the Wayland system to the GNOME interface.
Now what's interesting from a personal standpoint is when Unity was first introduced (I use the work loosely) it was ugly and buggy, I hated it and like almost half of Ubuntu's users I moved over to Mint. 
Years later I decided to give Ubuntu another shot, unfortunately I have come to really like the polished Unity interface over the old GNOME 2 look.  Oh well......


----------



## Marion Morrison

Gnome, Ubuntu, too. 


They can cough up tarballz if they want.


----------



## Montrovant

Mint is the only Linux version I've used, so luckily this doesn't affect me.  

Can you continue to use a Unity-based Ubuntu for a while, at least?


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> Mint is the only Linux version I've used, so luckily this doesn't affect me.
> 
> Can you continue to use a Unity-based Ubuntu for a while, at least?


Yeah up until 2021 when they stop supporting it.  It is the Canonical made interface whether someone else can pick it up or not I don't know but then again Unity may have gone as far as it can.  They're basically still using Unity 6, tried Unity 7 with no luck and have had nothing but problems with Unity 8.  
They saw Unity as a one size fits all convergent for desktops, laptops, tablets and phones, seven years later the phone/tablet market has not killed the PC market as was originally predicted.  
I can log out of Unity and log into GNOME 3 on this computer but I'm assuming that interface may go away also and we'll all be stuck with the old GNOME 2 look like you have with Mint.  I do like the KDE Plasma interface but it does have some limitations that I don't really like, I prefer the full featured distros.  I tried Fedora, downloaded 3 times and made three different discs but couldn't get it to load on my computer, I think something in every one of the downloads was corrupted and I couldn't figure out what it was.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Gnome, Ubuntu, too.
> 
> 
> They can cough up tarballz if they want.


Which one do you use?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome, Ubuntu, too.
> 
> 
> They can cough up tarballz if they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you use?
Click to expand...


RHEL-based, with LX - type desktop.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome, Ubuntu, too.
> 
> 
> They can cough up tarballz if they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RHEL-based, with LX - type desktop.
Click to expand...

Everyone has their preferences.  I like GNOME, I like Debian, it's what I started with back in the 90s.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome, Ubuntu, too.
> 
> 
> They can cough up tarballz if they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RHEL-based, with LX - type desktop.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, which CentOS version is it?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome, Ubuntu, too.
> 
> 
> They can cough up tarballz if they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RHEL-based, with LX - type desktop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, which CentOS version is it?
Click to expand...


None.  I do have one with a GNOME desktop, though. This OS is unduplicatable due to the encryption.

When it goes down, gonna have to start from scratch all over again. I don't even remember my root pw.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I swear this is the perfect OS, and I've run..quite a few. If only I could remember root pw.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome, Ubuntu, too.
> 
> 
> They can cough up tarballz if they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RHEL-based, with LX - type desktop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, which CentOS version is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None.  I do have one with a GNOME desktop, though.
Click to expand...

I was looking at Elementary OS, touted as the distro to take over Mint.......  Nice, user friendly, somewhat configurable but they named it correctly.......  You'd hate it, based off of Ubuntu........  
I'll stick with Ubuntu for now maybe get ready by installing MATE which is what they're going back to.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> I swear this is the perfect OS, and I've run..quite a few. If only I could remember root pw.


Reinstall fresh, this time write down the root pw........


----------



## Marion Morrison

YUM is your friend. Maybe you're set in the UNITY ways.

You could find a workaround.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I've been rolling this almost a year. I installed some thing where updates don't require root. 

It ain't broke yet, I ain't fixin' it. Everything essential is saved, I could be back up in 30 mins from a secure erase.

Has there been a couple things I couldn't do from not having root? Sure. Yet it does what I need it to do.

Might even try an emulator next time.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> YUM is your friend. Maybe you're set in the UNITY ways.
> 
> You could find a workaround.


Nah, not set in the Unity ways, just like the way it looks and feels even with it's limited configurability.  I'll just go back to MATE which is highly configurable, I like to play with the OS of course on occasion it means I have to redo a clean install......


----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeesh, Every install is unique, even with Winders.

This one's been really good.

It's Fedora with LXDE.

I like it simple. Pretty much anything you need is available too, and has more power than Ubuntu.

No tarballz, just Yum it up, see if it's compatible, and install.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> I've been rolling this almost a year. I installed some thing where updates don't require root.
> 
> It ain't broke yet, I ain't fixin' it. Everything essential is saved, I could be back up in 30 mins from a secure erase.
> 
> Has there been a couple things I couldn't do from not having root? Sure. Yet it does what I need it to do.
> 
> Might even try an emulator next time.


Hey, like I said if it works for you then more power to ya.  When I update, upgrade and install new packages I use terminal.  I don't mess around with the file system, I don't code, I don't do anything like that so the very user friendly, full featured distros are what I like.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear this is the perfect OS, and I've run..quite a few. If only I could remember root pw.
> 
> 
> 
> Reinstall fresh, this time write down the root pw........
Click to expand...




Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been rolling this almost a year. I installed some thing where updates don't require root.
> 
> It ain't broke yet, I ain't fixin' it. Everything essential is saved, I could be back up in 30 mins from a secure erase.
> 
> Has there been a couple things I couldn't do from not having root? Sure. Yet it does what I need it to do.
> 
> Might even try an emulator next time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, like I said if it works for you then more power to ya.  When I update, upgrade and install new packages I use terminal.  I don't mess around with the file system, I don't code, I don't do anything like that so the very user friendly, full featured distros are what I like.
Click to expand...


You don't tweak your kernel?

Oy! I'd have to do that again. 

I prefer minimal and I add things.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Yeesh, Every install is unique, even with Winders.
> 
> This one's been really good.
> 
> It's Fedora with LXDE.
> 
> I like it simple. Pretty much anything you need is available too, and has more power than Ubuntu.
> 
> No tarballz, just Yum it up, see if it's compatible, and install.


Like I said earlier, I wanted to try Fedora but no matter where I downloaded the ISO from it wouldn't burn correctly, I tried three different mirrors and three different discs.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear this is the perfect OS, and I've run..quite a few. If only I could remember root pw.
> 
> 
> 
> Reinstall fresh, this time write down the root pw........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been rolling this almost a year. I installed some thing where updates don't require root.
> 
> It ain't broke yet, I ain't fixin' it. Everything essential is saved, I could be back up in 30 mins from a secure erase.
> 
> Has there been a couple things I couldn't do from not having root? Sure. Yet it does what I need it to do.
> 
> Might even try an emulator next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, like I said if it works for you then more power to ya.  When I update, upgrade and install new packages I use terminal.  I don't mess around with the file system, I don't code, I don't do anything like that so the very user friendly, full featured distros are what I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't tweak your kernel?
> 
> Oy! I'd have to do that again.
> 
> I prefer minimal and I add things.
Click to expand...

Nope, don't see any benefit in it for me.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh, Every install is unique, even with Winders.
> 
> This one's been really good.
> 
> It's Fedora with LXDE.
> 
> I like it simple. Pretty much anything you need is available too, and has more power than Ubuntu.
> 
> No tarballz, just Yum it up, see if it's compatible, and install.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, I wanted to try Fedora but nomatter where I downloaded the ISO from it wouldn't burn correctly, I tried three different mirrors and three different discs.
Click to expand...


Oh! I might can find the thing fer that.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeesh, Every install is unique, even with Winders.
> 
> This one's been really good.
> 
> It's Fedora with LXDE.
> 
> I like it simple. Pretty much anything you need is available too, and has more power than Ubuntu.
> 
> No tarballz, just Yum it up, see if it's compatible, and install.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, I wanted to try Fedora but nomatter where I downloaded the ISO from it wouldn't burn correctly, I tried three different mirrors and three different discs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh! I might can find the thing fer that.
Click to expand...

I'd like to take a look at it so yeah.


----------



## Marion Morrison

https://mbriza.fedorapeople.org/liveusb-creator.zip


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> https://mbriza.fedorapeople.org/liveusb-creator.zip


Don't have an extra thumb drive big enough so I'd like to do it via a dvd.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://mbriza.fedorapeople.org/liveusb-creator.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have an extra thumb drive big enough so I'd like to do it via a dvd.
Click to expand...


Probly not a problem. You could try xboot.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://mbriza.fedorapeople.org/liveusb-creator.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have an extra thumb drive big enough so I'd like to do it via a dvd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probly not a problem. You could try xboot.
Click to expand...

Tried that also, couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://mbriza.fedorapeople.org/liveusb-creator.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have an extra thumb drive big enough so I'd like to do it via a dvd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probly not a problem. You could try xboot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that also, couldn't get it to work.
Click to expand...


break yoself and spend $8 on a usb

or you could go $6 and a micro-sd with usb converter.

(if your computer recognizes it)


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://mbriza.fedorapeople.org/liveusb-creator.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have an extra thumb drive big enough so I'd like to do it via a dvd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probly not a problem. You could try xboot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that also, couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> break yoself and spend $8 on a usb
> 
> or you could go $6 and a micro-sd with usb converter.
> 
> (if your computer recognizes it)
Click to expand...

I do have a micro with adapter the problem is I just moved so I have no idea which box it's in........ and over $3 grand later I'm pinching pennies, literally but I did find my dvds........


----------



## Ringel05

I just downloaded the ISO and burned it to a disc.  I'll be back later.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://mbriza.fedorapeople.org/liveusb-creator.zip
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have an extra thumb drive big enough so I'd like to do it via a dvd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probly not a problem. You could try xboot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that also, couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> break yoself and spend $8 on a usb
> 
> or you could go $6 and a micro-sd with usb converter.
> 
> (if your computer recognizes it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have a micro with adapter the problem is I just moved so I have no idea which box it's in........ and over $3 grand later I'm pinching pennies, literally but I did find my dvds........
Click to expand...


I know how it can be.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Definitely install YUMEX then there's something else so you don't have to type root in every time.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have an extra thumb drive big enough so I'd like to do it via a dvd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probly not a problem. You could try xboot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried that also, couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> break yoself and spend $8 on a usb
> 
> or you could go $6 and a micro-sd with usb converter.
> 
> (if your computer recognizes it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have a micro with adapter the problem is I just moved so I have no idea which box it's in........ and over $3 grand later I'm pinching pennies, literally but I did find my dvds........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know how it can be.
Click to expand...

It worked and I'm on the live disc right now.  Basically it looks almost exactly like Ubuntu's GNOME 3 interface.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Definitely install YUMEX then there's something else so you don't have to type root in every time.


I'm so used to sudo apt-get...........


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probly not a problem. You could try xboot.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that also, couldn't get it to work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> break yoself and spend $8 on a usb
> 
> or you could go $6 and a micro-sd with usb converter.
> 
> (if your computer recognizes it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have a micro with adapter the problem is I just moved so I have no idea which box it's in........ and over $3 grand later I'm pinching pennies, literally but I did find my dvds........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know how it can be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It worked and I'm on the live disc right now.  Basically it looks almost exactly like Ubuntu's GNOME 3 interface.
Click to expand...


Linux installs look strikingly similar. Try the LX desktop.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely install YUMEX then there's something else so you don't have to type root in every time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so used to sudo apt-get...........
Click to expand...


That gets replaced with su yum

Write down root pw.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely install YUMEX then there's something else so you don't have to type root in every time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so used to sudo apt-get...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That gets replaced with su yum
> 
> Write down root pw.
Click to expand...

Looked it over, not bad but I'm not a Linux purist, I like my restricted extras, etc pre installed or available in the software repositories besides the Fedora Workstation runs GNOME 3 interface so there's really not that big of a difference from Ubuntu Gnome.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## Marion Morrison

You didn't get the right one.

Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.

Maybe even an advanced websurfer.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.


I've tried different LXDE versions, don't like em, I like my full sized land yacht with all the bells and whistles........


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I started out with RedHat back in the 90's, I loved RH 5..pretty bullet proof and was a must for sys admins running a network linking multiple OS's. Xserver was surprisingly configurable and easy to personalize...way beyond Windows GUI at the time. 
  I also tried Fedora a couple years back and couldn't get it to work right either.
I have been using Mint for a long time now...don't have any reason to change.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely install YUMEX then there's something else so you don't have to type root in every time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so used to sudo apt-get...........
Click to expand...


Change to Yum install and you will win!

I swear!


----------



## Iceweasel

Marion Morrison said:


> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.


I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Iceweasel said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
Click to expand...

Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.

I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.

Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.

This OS is teh awesome though. Fedora 25 LXDE. Hardened kernel, built from barebones. Don't remember root pw.


----------



## Iceweasel

Marion Morrison said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
Click to expand...

This is a Pentium chip! The desktop runs really great though, I have 16 gigs on that one. I can open all I want.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Iceweasel said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Pentium chip! The desktop runs really great though, I have 16 gigs on that one. I can open all I want.
Click to expand...


I can only has 8gb with this setup. It works, so I'm not pushing it.

I had 16gb with 1366


----------



## Iceweasel

Marion Morrison said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a Pentium chip! The desktop runs really great though, I have 16 gigs on that one. I can open all I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can only has 8gb with this setup. It works, so I'm not pushing it.
> 
> I had 16gb with 1366
Click to expand...

8 gigs was plenty for me but Amazon effed up an order and I decided to toss em on in there for shits and giggles.


----------



## Marion Morrison

What is dis one? Hmm, it's umm..Broadwell, the last ddr3 platform. I can have 15 browsers open, np.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> I started out with RedHat back in the 90's, I loved RH 5..pretty bullet proof and was a must for sys admins running a network linking multiple OS's. Xserver was surprisingly configurable and easy to personalize...way beyond Windows GUI at the time.
> I also tried Fedora a couple years back and couldn't get it to work right either.
> I have been using Mint for a long time now...don't have any reason to change.


Figured I'd switch to Ubuntu MATE but had some problems with it specifically when I minimized a package I had open it would disappear and I couldn't find it also VLC wouldn't run half my DVDs even though I installed all the restricted extras so yesterday I installed Mint 18 Cinnamon, so far not only does everything work right out of the box it boots faster and runs smoother, the only issue I have with it is the panel opacity control doesn't exist, a minor annoyance.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with RedHat back in the 90's, I loved RH 5..pretty bullet proof and was a must for sys admins running a network linking multiple OS's. Xserver was surprisingly configurable and easy to personalize...way beyond Windows GUI at the time.
> I also tried Fedora a couple years back and couldn't get it to work right either.
> I have been using Mint for a long time now...don't have any reason to change.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd switch to Ubuntu MATE but had some problems with it specifically when I minimized a package I had open it would disappear and I couldn't find it also VLC wouldn't run half my DVDs even though I installed all the restricted extras so yesterday I installed Mint 18 Cinnamon, so far not only does everything work right out of the box it boots faster and runs smoother, the only issue I have with it is the panel opacity control doesn't exist, a minor annoyance.
Click to expand...

This can´t be satisfying. All that shit doesn´t work.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
> 
> This OS is teh awesome though. Fedora 25 LXDE. Hardened kernel, built from barebones. Don't remember root pw.
Click to expand...

Note that Ryzen only supports Windows 10. Certain features will only work in Windows 10 and you won´t get updates when using Windows 7. Same for latest Intel CPUs.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
> 
> This OS is teh awesome though. Fedora 25 LXDE. Hardened kernel, built from barebones. Don't remember root pw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note that Ryzen only supports Windows 10. Certain features will only work in Windows 10 and you won´t get updates when using Windows 7. Same for latest Intel CPUs.
Click to expand...


If Ryzen doesn't work with xp, I won't even buy it.

What's the real skinny on it? You know what?, I know the qualified people to ask that, it's probably not you.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
> 
> This OS is teh awesome though. Fedora 25 LXDE. Hardened kernel, built from barebones. Don't remember root pw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note that Ryzen only supports Windows 10. Certain features will only work in Windows 10 and you won´t get updates when using Windows 7. Same for latest Intel CPUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Ryzen doesn't work with xp, I won't even buy it.
> 
> What's the real skinny on it? You know what?, I know the qualified people to ask that, it's probably not you.
Click to expand...

It will probably work but neither AMD nor MS will provide drivers for that processors. Maybe, there will be no automatic overclocking or "hyperthreading" but that´s something you should ask your qualified people. It´s senseless to try to install XP on such a machine, anyway. It will be slow and won´t benefit from today´s mainboards´ performance. Maybe, you should talk to your qualified people about that. Surely, they will tell you to use at least Windows 7. I for my part have been building my own computers for many years and try to be at least basically informed.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
> 
> This OS is teh awesome though. Fedora 25 LXDE. Hardened kernel, built from barebones. Don't remember root pw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note that Ryzen only supports Windows 10. Certain features will only work in Windows 10 and you won´t get updates when using Windows 7. Same for latest Intel CPUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Ryzen doesn't work with xp, I won't even buy it.
> 
> What's the real skinny on it? You know what?, I know the qualified people to ask that, it's probably not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will probably work but neither AMD nor MS will provide drivers for that processors. Maybe, there will be no automatic overclocking or "hyperthreading" but that´s something you should ask your qualified people. It´s senseless to try to install XP on such a machine, anyway. It will be slow and won´t benefit from today´s mainboards´ performance. Maybe, you should talk to your qualified people about that. Surely, they will tell you to use at least Windows 7. I for my part have been building my own computers for many years and try to be at least basically informed.
Click to expand...



Bah, idgaf.
I know how to work it.

Support, schmuport. Good possibility The Stilt has drivers.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'm not on Linux by accident, I'm on Linux at the suggestion of a couple of my friends, one's Mexican and the other is Pinoy. It really does work.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
> 
> 
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
> 
> This OS is teh awesome though. Fedora 25 LXDE. Hardened kernel, built from barebones. Don't remember root pw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note that Ryzen only supports Windows 10. Certain features will only work in Windows 10 and you won´t get updates when using Windows 7. Same for latest Intel CPUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Ryzen doesn't work with xp, I won't even buy it.
> 
> What's the real skinny on it? You know what?, I know the qualified people to ask that, it's probably not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will probably work but neither AMD nor MS will provide drivers for that processors. Maybe, there will be no automatic overclocking or "hyperthreading" but that´s something you should ask your qualified people. It´s senseless to try to install XP on such a machine, anyway. It will be slow and won´t benefit from today´s mainboards´ performance. Maybe, you should talk to your qualified people about that. Surely, they will tell you to use at least Windows 7. I for my part have been building my own computers for many years and try to be at least basically informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, idgaf.
> I know how to work it.
> 
> Support, schmuport. Good possibility The Stilt has drivers.
Click to expand...

There are some fake Ryzens around on Amazon, which are old Celerons


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get the right one.
> 
> Mine has LXDE and anything a basic websurfer would need included.
> 
> Maybe even an advanced websurfer.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
> 
> This OS is teh awesome though. Fedora 25 LXDE. Hardened kernel, built from barebones. Don't remember root pw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note that Ryzen only supports Windows 10. Certain features will only work in Windows 10 and you won´t get updates when using Windows 7. Same for latest Intel CPUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Ryzen doesn't work with xp, I won't even buy it.
> 
> What's the real skinny on it? You know what?, I know the qualified people to ask that, it's probably not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will probably work but neither AMD nor MS will provide drivers for that processors. Maybe, there will be no automatic overclocking or "hyperthreading" but that´s something you should ask your qualified people. It´s senseless to try to install XP on such a machine, anyway. It will be slow and won´t benefit from today´s mainboards´ performance. Maybe, you should talk to your qualified people about that. Surely, they will tell you to use at least Windows 7. I for my part have been building my own computers for many years and try to be at least basically informed.
Click to expand...

Not sure of your point here. I built a AMD machine last winter and run LibreElec on it. The ASROCK mobo updated the cpu driver early on. The OS uses the latest GPU drivers.


----------



## Iceweasel

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm not on Linux by accident, I'm on Linux at the suggestion of a couple of my friends, one's Mexican and the other is Pinoy. It really does work.


He's a MS shill. Probably gets paid for helping people get their poor machines to work.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm not on Linux by accident, I'm on Linux at the suggestion of a couple of my friends, one's Mexican and the other is Pinoy. It really does work.


Some people swear by Linux but in the end they all have a dualboot system with Windows. My conclusion is that one of that operating systems is waste of space...


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on Linux by accident, I'm on Linux at the suggestion of a couple of my friends, one's Mexican and the other is Pinoy. It really does work.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people swear by Linux but in the end they all have a dualboot system with Windows. My conclusion is that one of that operating systems is waste of space...
Click to expand...

Your head is a waste of space. I have three computers with nothing else on them. You must have a drawer full of MS dildos.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a i7 desktop with the full blown Mint and a few other distros but am on an old XP laptop now, 2 gigs of memory max. I'm using Mint LXCE and Firefox 54. It runs pretty good for an old machine. Even runs KODI.
> 
> 
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
> 
> This OS is teh awesome though. Fedora 25 LXDE. Hardened kernel, built from barebones. Don't remember root pw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note that Ryzen only supports Windows 10. Certain features will only work in Windows 10 and you won´t get updates when using Windows 7. Same for latest Intel CPUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Ryzen doesn't work with xp, I won't even buy it.
> 
> What's the real skinny on it? You know what?, I know the qualified people to ask that, it's probably not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will probably work but neither AMD nor MS will provide drivers for that processors. Maybe, there will be no automatic overclocking or "hyperthreading" but that´s something you should ask your qualified people. It´s senseless to try to install XP on such a machine, anyway. It will be slow and won´t benefit from today´s mainboards´ performance. Maybe, you should talk to your qualified people about that. Surely, they will tell you to use at least Windows 7. I for my part have been building my own computers for many years and try to be at least basically informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure of your point here. I built a AMD machine last winter and run LibreElec on it. The ASROCK mobo updated the cpu driver early on. The OS uses the latest GPU drivers.
Click to expand...

It only applies for the new CPUs with the Zen architecture. 

AMD: Sorry, there will be no official Ryzen drivers for Windows 7


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next quad+ I get will be Ryzen.
> 
> I've had it all, except that. The newer Intel stuff is bunk.
> 
> Post Ivy Bridge it craps out for no reason. That is unacceptable.
> 
> This OS is teh awesome though. Fedora 25 LXDE. Hardened kernel, built from barebones. Don't remember root pw.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that Ryzen only supports Windows 10. Certain features will only work in Windows 10 and you won´t get updates when using Windows 7. Same for latest Intel CPUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Ryzen doesn't work with xp, I won't even buy it.
> 
> What's the real skinny on it? You know what?, I know the qualified people to ask that, it's probably not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will probably work but neither AMD nor MS will provide drivers for that processors. Maybe, there will be no automatic overclocking or "hyperthreading" but that´s something you should ask your qualified people. It´s senseless to try to install XP on such a machine, anyway. It will be slow and won´t benefit from today´s mainboards´ performance. Maybe, you should talk to your qualified people about that. Surely, they will tell you to use at least Windows 7. I for my part have been building my own computers for many years and try to be at least basically informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure of your point here. I built a AMD machine last winter and run LibreElec on it. The ASROCK mobo updated the cpu driver early on. The OS uses the latest GPU drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only applies for the new CPUs with the Zen architecture.
> 
> AMD: Sorry, there will be no official Ryzen drivers for Windows 7
Click to expand...


Oh looky dere, bo-randy has a fix:
How To Get Ryzen Working on Windows 7 x64


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on Linux by accident, I'm on Linux at the suggestion of a couple of my friends, one's Mexican and the other is Pinoy. It really does work.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people swear by Linux but in the end they all have a dualboot system with Windows. My conclusion is that one of that operating systems is waste of space...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your head is a waste of space. I have three computers with nothing else on them. You must have a drawer full of MS dildos.
Click to expand...

You are not the average user but a Linux fanatic. You probably won´t even draw money from an ATM powered by Windows which is why you are on food stamps.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on Linux by accident, I'm on Linux at the suggestion of a couple of my friends, one's Mexican and the other is Pinoy. It really does work.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people swear by Linux but in the end they all have a dualboot system with Windows. My conclusion is that one of that operating systems is waste of space...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your head is a waste of space. I have three computers with nothing else on them. You must have a drawer full of MS dildos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not the average user but a Linux fanatic. You probably won´t even draw money from an ATM powered by Windows which is why you are on food stamps.
Click to expand...


Biitch, only time I ever used food stamps is when i paid cash for 'um , 2 for one.

I have like 5 Intel chips I can RMA and build a complete Ryzen system. I want the Crosshair, though. No , I think I sold that. Crosshair is the best.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that Ryzen only supports Windows 10. Certain features will only work in Windows 10 and you won´t get updates when using Windows 7. Same for latest Intel CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Ryzen doesn't work with xp, I won't even buy it.
> 
> What's the real skinny on it? You know what?, I know the qualified people to ask that, it's probably not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will probably work but neither AMD nor MS will provide drivers for that processors. Maybe, there will be no automatic overclocking or "hyperthreading" but that´s something you should ask your qualified people. It´s senseless to try to install XP on such a machine, anyway. It will be slow and won´t benefit from today´s mainboards´ performance. Maybe, you should talk to your qualified people about that. Surely, they will tell you to use at least Windows 7. I for my part have been building my own computers for many years and try to be at least basically informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure of your point here. I built a AMD machine last winter and run LibreElec on it. The ASROCK mobo updated the cpu driver early on. The OS uses the latest GPU drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only applies for the new CPUs with the Zen architecture.
> 
> AMD: Sorry, there will be no official Ryzen drivers for Windows 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh looky dere, bo-randy has a fix:
> How To Get Ryzen Working on Windows 7 x64
Click to expand...

Still you can run into trouble at any time. The only reasonable solution is to run Windows 10 or simply buy an older CPU.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Ryzen doesn't work with xp, I won't even buy it.
> 
> What's the real skinny on it? You know what?, I know the qualified people to ask that, it's probably not you.
> 
> 
> 
> It will probably work but neither AMD nor MS will provide drivers for that processors. Maybe, there will be no automatic overclocking or "hyperthreading" but that´s something you should ask your qualified people. It´s senseless to try to install XP on such a machine, anyway. It will be slow and won´t benefit from today´s mainboards´ performance. Maybe, you should talk to your qualified people about that. Surely, they will tell you to use at least Windows 7. I for my part have been building my own computers for many years and try to be at least basically informed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure of your point here. I built a AMD machine last winter and run LibreElec on it. The ASROCK mobo updated the cpu driver early on. The OS uses the latest GPU drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only applies for the new CPUs with the Zen architecture.
> 
> AMD: Sorry, there will be no official Ryzen drivers for Windows 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh looky dere, bo-randy has a fix:
> How To Get Ryzen Working on Windows 7 x64
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still you can run into trouble at any time. The only reasonable solution is to run Windows 10 or simply buy an older CPU.
Click to expand...



 Win10. I'll install a Ryzen setup with 7x64 real soon, maybe.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on Linux by accident, I'm on Linux at the suggestion of a couple of my friends, one's Mexican and the other is Pinoy. It really does work.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people swear by Linux but in the end they all have a dualboot system with Windows. My conclusion is that one of that operating systems is waste of space...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your head is a waste of space. I have three computers with nothing else on them. You must have a drawer full of MS dildos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not the average user but a Linux fanatic. You probably won´t even draw money from an ATM powered by Windows which is why you are on food stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Biitch, only time I ever used food stamps is when i paid cash for 'um , 2 for one.
> 
> I have like 5 Intel chips I can RMA and build a complete Ryzen system. I want the Crosshair, though. No , I think I sold that. Crosshair is the best.
Click to expand...

This was directed to iceweasel and no, you can´t RMA for fun. And I don´t think you need Crosshair. 150 bucks are surely more than enough for a MB.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will probably work but neither AMD nor MS will provide drivers for that processors. Maybe, there will be no automatic overclocking or "hyperthreading" but that´s something you should ask your qualified people. It´s senseless to try to install XP on such a machine, anyway. It will be slow and won´t benefit from today´s mainboards´ performance. Maybe, you should talk to your qualified people about that. Surely, they will tell you to use at least Windows 7. I for my part have been building my own computers for many years and try to be at least basically informed.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of your point here. I built a AMD machine last winter and run LibreElec on it. The ASROCK mobo updated the cpu driver early on. The OS uses the latest GPU drivers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only applies for the new CPUs with the Zen architecture.
> 
> AMD: Sorry, there will be no official Ryzen drivers for Windows 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh looky dere, bo-randy has a fix:
> How To Get Ryzen Working on Windows 7 x64
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still you can run into trouble at any time. The only reasonable solution is to run Windows 10 or simply buy an older CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Win10. I'll install a Ryzen setup with 7x64 real soon, maybe.
Click to expand...

Good luck with that...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure of your point here. I built a AMD machine last winter and run LibreElec on it. The ASROCK mobo updated the cpu driver early on. The OS uses the latest GPU drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> It only applies for the new CPUs with the Zen architecture.
> 
> AMD: Sorry, there will be no official Ryzen drivers for Windows 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh looky dere, bo-randy has a fix:
> How To Get Ryzen Working on Windows 7 x64
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still you can run into trouble at any time. The only reasonable solution is to run Windows 10 or simply buy an older CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Win10. I'll install a Ryzen setup with 7x64 real soon, maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with that...
Click to expand...


I'll be aight. I teach 1/2 of um how to do it.

I'll  put a socket 1156 Win7 install on a Ryzen setup.  If I want to.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with RedHat back in the 90's, I loved RH 5..pretty bullet proof and was a must for sys admins running a network linking multiple OS's. Xserver was surprisingly configurable and easy to personalize...way beyond Windows GUI at the time.
> I also tried Fedora a couple years back and couldn't get it to work right either.
> I have been using Mint for a long time now...don't have any reason to change.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd switch to Ubuntu MATE but had some problems with it specifically when I minimized a package I had open it would disappear and I couldn't find it also VLC wouldn't run half my DVDs even though I installed all the restricted extras so yesterday I installed Mint 18 Cinnamon, so far not only does everything work right out of the box it boots faster and runs smoother, the only issue I have with it is the panel opacity control doesn't exist, a minor annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This can´t be satisfying. All that shit doesn´t work.
Click to expand...

I assume it may have been a corrupted ISO so some things didn't work correctly as with every other version I've used worked well, I've occasionally had that issue with Windows installations also so don't pat yourself on the back just yet.  Instead of messing with it I simply decided to try Mint (again).


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with RedHat back in the 90's, I loved RH 5..pretty bullet proof and was a must for sys admins running a network linking multiple OS's. Xserver was surprisingly configurable and easy to personalize...way beyond Windows GUI at the time.
> I also tried Fedora a couple years back and couldn't get it to work right either.
> I have been using Mint for a long time now...don't have any reason to change.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd switch to Ubuntu MATE but had some problems with it specifically when I minimized a package I had open it would disappear and I couldn't find it also VLC wouldn't run half my DVDs even though I installed all the restricted extras so yesterday I installed Mint 18 Cinnamon, so far not only does everything work right out of the box it boots faster and runs smoother, the only issue I have with it is the panel opacity control doesn't exist, a minor annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This can´t be satisfying. All that shit doesn´t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume it may have been a corrupted ISO so some things didn't work correctly as with every other version I've used worked well, I've occasionally had that issue with Windows installations also so don't pat yourself on the back just yet.  Instead of messing with it I simply decided to try Mint (again).
Click to expand...

Well, I have similar experience. I think if those Linux makers would not do hundred distros at a time but work together on one, the result would be far better.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on Linux by accident, I'm on Linux at the suggestion of a couple of my friends, one's Mexican and the other is Pinoy. It really does work.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people swear by Linux but in the end they all have a dualboot system with Windows. My conclusion is that one of that operating systems is waste of space...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your head is a waste of space. I have three computers with nothing else on them. You must have a drawer full of MS dildos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not the average user but a Linux fanatic. You probably won´t even draw money from an ATM powered by Windows which is why you are on food stamps.
Click to expand...

You made a LOT of stupid statements. I never claimed to be a Linux fanatic, hardly a geek. The POINT it is not as complicated as Microsoft assholes like you make it out to be. Windows on ATMS? Food stamps? You're a dumb shill trying to pretend to know something. MS relies on dumbfucks just like you.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with RedHat back in the 90's, I loved RH 5..pretty bullet proof and was a must for sys admins running a network linking multiple OS's. Xserver was surprisingly configurable and easy to personalize...way beyond Windows GUI at the time.
> I also tried Fedora a couple years back and couldn't get it to work right either.
> I have been using Mint for a long time now...don't have any reason to change.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd switch to Ubuntu MATE but had some problems with it specifically when I minimized a package I had open it would disappear and I couldn't find it also VLC wouldn't run half my DVDs even though I installed all the restricted extras so yesterday I installed Mint 18 Cinnamon, so far not only does everything work right out of the box it boots faster and runs smoother, the only issue I have with it is the panel opacity control doesn't exist, a minor annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This can´t be satisfying. All that shit doesn´t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume it may have been a corrupted ISO so some things didn't work correctly as with every other version I've used worked well, I've occasionally had that issue with Windows installations also so don't pat yourself on the back just yet.  Instead of messing with it I simply decided to try Mint (again).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have similar experience. I think if those Linux makers would not do hundred distros at a time but work together on one, the result would be far better.
Click to expand...

Linux makers? You keep doubling down on ignorance. Linux is the kernel, which speaks to the hardware. It's largely a volunteer effort and developers improve on it and the distro teams put together the OS components that matter to them for various reasons. 

That's a good thing, not a bad thing. I'm on an old laptop right now, using a lightweight Mint LMCE. It doesn't have quite all the bells and whistles but damn near. I can run Kodi and watch streaming shows or have Firefox and Thunderbird open like right now. With only 2 gigs of ram.

I don't need some knownothing MS shill telling me how wrong/inferior/dumb that is. Apart from all that you are in a constant spending cycle, right where they want you.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on Linux by accident, I'm on Linux at the suggestion of a couple of my friends, one's Mexican and the other is Pinoy. It really does work.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people swear by Linux but in the end they all have a dualboot system with Windows. My conclusion is that one of that operating systems is waste of space...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your head is a waste of space. I have three computers with nothing else on them. You must have a drawer full of MS dildos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not the average user but a Linux fanatic. You probably won´t even draw money from an ATM powered by Windows which is why you are on food stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a LOT of stupid statements. I never claimed to be a Linux fanatic, hardly a geek. The POINT it is not as complicated as Microsoft assholes like you make it out to be. Windows on ATMS? Food stamps? You're a dumb shill trying to pretend to know something. MS relies on dumbfucks just like you.
Click to expand...

"An estimated 95% of American bank ATMs run on Windows XP"
95% of bank ATMs face Windows XP security deadline


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started out with RedHat back in the 90's, I loved RH 5..pretty bullet proof and was a must for sys admins running a network linking multiple OS's. Xserver was surprisingly configurable and easy to personalize...way beyond Windows GUI at the time.
> I also tried Fedora a couple years back and couldn't get it to work right either.
> I have been using Mint for a long time now...don't have any reason to change.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd switch to Ubuntu MATE but had some problems with it specifically when I minimized a package I had open it would disappear and I couldn't find it also VLC wouldn't run half my DVDs even though I installed all the restricted extras so yesterday I installed Mint 18 Cinnamon, so far not only does everything work right out of the box it boots faster and runs smoother, the only issue I have with it is the panel opacity control doesn't exist, a minor annoyance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This can´t be satisfying. All that shit doesn´t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume it may have been a corrupted ISO so some things didn't work correctly as with every other version I've used worked well, I've occasionally had that issue with Windows installations also so don't pat yourself on the back just yet.  Instead of messing with it I simply decided to try Mint (again).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have similar experience. I think if those Linux makers would not do hundred distros at a time but work together on one, the result would be far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux makers? You keep doubling down on ignorance. Linux is the kernel, which speaks to the hardware. It's largely a volunteer effort and developers improve on it and the distro teams put together the OS components that matter to them for various reasons.
> 
> That's a good thing, not a bad thing. I'm on an old laptop right now, using a lightweight Mint LMCE. It doesn't have quite all the bells and whistles but damn near. I can run Kodi and watch streaming shows or have Firefox and Thunderbird open like right now. With only 2 gigs of ram.
> 
> I don't need some knownothing MS shill telling me how wrong/inferior/dumb that is. Apart from all that you are in a constant spending cycle, right where they want you.
Click to expand...

The quality of the many distros is inferior. Those having to use a slimmed OS despite 2 GB of Ram, are inferior, too.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd switch to Ubuntu MATE but had some problems with it specifically when I minimized a package I had open it would disappear and I couldn't find it also VLC wouldn't run half my DVDs even though I installed all the restricted extras so yesterday I installed Mint 18 Cinnamon, so far not only does everything work right out of the box it boots faster and runs smoother, the only issue I have with it is the panel opacity control doesn't exist, a minor annoyance.
> 
> 
> 
> This can´t be satisfying. All that shit doesn´t work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assume it may have been a corrupted ISO so some things didn't work correctly as with every other version I've used worked well, I've occasionally had that issue with Windows installations also so don't pat yourself on the back just yet.  Instead of messing with it I simply decided to try Mint (again).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have similar experience. I think if those Linux makers would not do hundred distros at a time but work together on one, the result would be far better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux makers? You keep doubling down on ignorance. Linux is the kernel, which speaks to the hardware. It's largely a volunteer effort and developers improve on it and the distro teams put together the OS components that matter to them for various reasons.
> 
> That's a good thing, not a bad thing. I'm on an old laptop right now, using a lightweight Mint LMCE. It doesn't have quite all the bells and whistles but damn near. I can run Kodi and watch streaming shows or have Firefox and Thunderbird open like right now. With only 2 gigs of ram.
> 
> I don't need some knownothing MS shill telling me how wrong/inferior/dumb that is. Apart from all that you are in a constant spending cycle, right where they want you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The quality of the many distros is inferior. Those having to use a slimmed OS despite 2 GB of Ram, are inferior, too.
Click to expand...

Like I said, you're a KNOW NOTHING. Firefox and Thunderbird are resource hogs, not much an OS can do about that, little boy.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on Linux by accident, I'm on Linux at the suggestion of a couple of my friends, one's Mexican and the other is Pinoy. It really does work.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people swear by Linux but in the end they all have a dualboot system with Windows. My conclusion is that one of that operating systems is waste of space...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your head is a waste of space. I have three computers with nothing else on them. You must have a drawer full of MS dildos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not the average user but a Linux fanatic. You probably won´t even draw money from an ATM powered by Windows which is why you are on food stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a LOT of stupid statements. I never claimed to be a Linux fanatic, hardly a geek. The POINT it is not as complicated as Microsoft assholes like you make it out to be. Windows on ATMS? Food stamps? You're a dumb shill trying to pretend to know something. MS relies on dumbfucks just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "An estimated 95% of American bank ATMs run on Windows XP"
> 95% of bank ATMs face Windows XP security deadline
Click to expand...

An article over 3 years old? And it means what, I don't use ATMs? What's wrong with you?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people swear by Linux but in the end they all have a dualboot system with Windows. My conclusion is that one of that operating systems is waste of space...
> 
> 
> 
> Your head is a waste of space. I have three computers with nothing else on them. You must have a drawer full of MS dildos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not the average user but a Linux fanatic. You probably won´t even draw money from an ATM powered by Windows which is why you are on food stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a LOT of stupid statements. I never claimed to be a Linux fanatic, hardly a geek. The POINT it is not as complicated as Microsoft assholes like you make it out to be. Windows on ATMS? Food stamps? You're a dumb shill trying to pretend to know something. MS relies on dumbfucks just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "An estimated 95% of American bank ATMs run on Windows XP"
> 95% of bank ATMs face Windows XP security deadline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An article over 3 years old? And it's means what, I don't use ATMs? What's wrong with you?
Click to expand...

A hyperbole but it shows your irrational MS hatred.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.


I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
Click to expand...

Windows isn't "omnipresent" because it's better, it's omnipresent because of marketing.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your head is a waste of space. I have three computers with nothing else on them. You must have a drawer full of MS dildos.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the average user but a Linux fanatic. You probably won´t even draw money from an ATM powered by Windows which is why you are on food stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made a LOT of stupid statements. I never claimed to be a Linux fanatic, hardly a geek. The POINT it is not as complicated as Microsoft assholes like you make it out to be. Windows on ATMS? Food stamps? You're a dumb shill trying to pretend to know something. MS relies on dumbfucks just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "An estimated 95% of American bank ATMs run on Windows XP"
> 95% of bank ATMs face Windows XP security deadline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An article over 3 years old? And it's means what, I don't use ATMs? What's wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hyperbole but it shows your irrational MS hatred.
Click to expand...

It's irrational? You stupid smug little MicroNazi.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
Click to expand...

Oh wow. It's in buses, fuck me to tears. 

Look, it's obvious how you get your bread buttered. A lot of Mac fans will be disappointed to learn how inferior their choice is as well. Go back to playing  Fourth Reich or whatever you were doing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> .... Windows is omnipresent....



See I don't take you as a troll, just posting to get a rise, but comments like this I know you are smarter than this.
You know why Windows is omnipresent, you know it has nothing to do with who is better or worse. you know it.
So why use that argument?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows isn't "omnipresent" because it's better, it's omnipresent because of marketing.
Click to expand...

Munich has changed to Linux and they regret it. They are currently changing back to Windows. It is because it works.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows isn't "omnipresent" because it's better, it's omnipresent because of marketing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Munich has changed to Linux and they regret it. They are currently changing back to Windows. It is because it works.
Click to expand...

Yet no definitive examples of why they "regret it"...........  Uummmmm.........


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the average user but a Linux fanatic. You probably won´t even draw money from an ATM powered by Windows which is why you are on food stamps.
> 
> 
> 
> You made a LOT of stupid statements. I never claimed to be a Linux fanatic, hardly a geek. The POINT it is not as complicated as Microsoft assholes like you make it out to be. Windows on ATMS? Food stamps? You're a dumb shill trying to pretend to know something. MS relies on dumbfucks just like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "An estimated 95% of American bank ATMs run on Windows XP"
> 95% of bank ATMs face Windows XP security deadline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An article over 3 years old? And it's means what, I don't use ATMs? What's wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hyperbole but it shows your irrational MS hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's irrational? You stupid smug little MicroNazi.
Click to expand...




Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow. It's in buses, fuck me to tears.
> 
> Look, it's obvious how you get your bread buttered. A lot of Mac fans will be disappointed to learn how inferior their choice is as well. Go back to playing  Fourth Reich or whatever you were doing.
Click to expand...

Just watch your language. You are not a good example for a Linux user. People might think those are degenerated and crazed morons with tourette syndrome.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows isn't "omnipresent" because it's better, it's omnipresent because of marketing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Munich has changed to Linux and they regret it. They are currently changing back to Windows. It is because it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet no definitive examples of why they "regret it"...........  Uummmmm.........
Click to expand...

Most simple stuff didn´t work. MS office is far superior to Open Office. The order to change to Linux was a political decision. And it was the employees who had to use it who protested.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Windows is omnipresent....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I don't take you as a troll, just posting to get a rise, but comments like this I know you are smarter than this.
> You know why Windows is omnipresent, you know it has nothing to do with who is better or worse. you know it.
> So why use that argument?
Click to expand...

Because its valid. Windows didn´t fall from the skies. It was a great success and it helped to establish the PC platform.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows isn't "omnipresent" because it's better, it's omnipresent because of marketing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Munich has changed to Linux and they regret it. They are currently changing back to Windows. It is because it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet no definitive examples of why they "regret it"...........  Uummmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most simple stuff didn´t work. MS office is far superior to Open Office. The order to change to Linux was a political decision. And it was the employees who had to use it who protested.
Click to expand...

Of course the employees protested, that's an obvious duh.  Why?  Because people don't like change, they like what they're familiar with, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Because its valid. Windows didn´t fall from the skies. It was a great success and it helped to establish the PC platform.



Well actually MSDOS did kinda "fall from the sky" as it wasn't their OS....I think you know the story of MSDOS...and I think you know the story of their original GUI and that wasn't theirs either. In fact, M$ is the least innovative global computer corporation in the world - ever. Virtually every feature they have, they either stole, borrowed or bought from someone else's innovation.
 That is their basic method of doing business. 
And when M$ trie sto be innovative - they fail. Hard.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows isn't "omnipresent" because it's better, it's omnipresent because of marketing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Munich has changed to Linux and they regret it. They are currently changing back to Windows. It is because it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet no definitive examples of why they "regret it"...........  Uummmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most simple stuff didn´t work. MS office is far superior to Open Office. The order to change to Linux was a political decision. And it was the employees who had to use it who protested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the employees protested, that's an obvious duh.  Why?  Because people don't like change, they like what they're familiar with, nothing more, nothing less.
Click to expand...

Its because thy had to use Linux and then switch to Windows for certain tasks. Completely senseless. A failed prestige project (LiMux) by Munich.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows isn't "omnipresent" because it's better, it's omnipresent because of marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> Munich has changed to Linux and they regret it. They are currently changing back to Windows. It is because it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet no definitive examples of why they "regret it"...........  Uummmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most simple stuff didn´t work. MS office is far superior to Open Office. The order to change to Linux was a political decision. And it was the employees who had to use it who protested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the employees protested, that's an obvious duh.  Why?  Because people don't like change, they like what they're familiar with, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its because thy had to use Linux and then switch to Windows for certain tasks. Completely senseless. A failed prestige project (LiMux) by Munich.
Click to expand...

Then why blame Linux?  Completely senseless............


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Its because thy had to use Linux and then switch to Windows for certain tasks. Completely senseless. A failed prestige project (LiMux) by Munich.



So in other words some people tried to make a distro, they couldn't complete and you blame Linux.
Got it.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because its valid. Windows didn´t fall from the skies. It was a great success and it helped to establish the PC platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well actually MSDOS did kinda "fall from the sky" as it wasn't their OS....I think you know the story of MSDOS...and I think you know the story of their original GUI and that wasn't theirs either. In fact, M$ is the least innovative global computer corporation in the world - ever. Virtually every feature they have, they either stole, borrowed or bought from someone else's innovation.
> That is their basic method of doing business.
> And when M$ trie sto be innovative - they fail. Hard.
Click to expand...

They purchased it and turned it into a successful and reliable OS for IBM.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Munich has changed to Linux and they regret it. They are currently changing back to Windows. It is because it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet no definitive examples of why they "regret it"...........  Uummmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most simple stuff didn´t work. MS office is far superior to Open Office. The order to change to Linux was a political decision. And it was the employees who had to use it who protested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the employees protested, that's an obvious duh.  Why?  Because people don't like change, they like what they're familiar with, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its because thy had to use Linux and then switch to Windows for certain tasks. Completely senseless. A failed prestige project (LiMux) by Munich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why blame Linux?  Completely senseless............
Click to expand...

They literally suffered from it and its non-usability.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its because thy had to use Linux and then switch to Windows for certain tasks. Completely senseless. A failed prestige project (LiMux) by Munich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words some people tried to make a distro, they couldn't complete and you blame Linux.
> Got it.
Click to expand...

Yes, a special distro. And I don´t "blame" Linux.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet no definitive examples of why they "regret it"...........  Uummmmm.........
> 
> 
> 
> Most simple stuff didn´t work. MS office is far superior to Open Office. The order to change to Linux was a political decision. And it was the employees who had to use it who protested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course the employees protested, that's an obvious duh.  Why?  Because people don't like change, they like what they're familiar with, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its because thy had to use Linux and then switch to Windows for certain tasks. Completely senseless. A failed prestige project (LiMux) by Munich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why blame Linux?  Completely senseless............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They literally suffered from it and its non-usability.
Click to expand...

They tried to create Frankenstein's monster and you blame the creation.......


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its because thy had to use Linux and then switch to Windows for certain tasks. Completely senseless. A failed prestige project (LiMux) by Munich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words some people tried to make a distro, they couldn't complete and you blame Linux.
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a special distro. *And I don´t "blame" Linux*.
Click to expand...

Coulda fooled me.........


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> They purchased it and turned it into a successful and reliable OS for IBM.



That is arguable, it was so reliable that IBM tried to write their own to get away from Microsoft.
But, IBM, by their own admittance, are truly terrible at writing software - so it failed.
 Reliable is downright hilarious. WIndows was deathly unreliable as an OS until the 2nd Gen of Windows 98...and even that was not that reliable.
  The first honestly good OS M$ wrote was Windows 2000...which was the precursor to XP.
It only took them like 15 years to make the first reliable OS.
Hilarious.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its because thy had to use Linux and then switch to Windows for certain tasks. Completely senseless. A failed prestige project (LiMux) by Munich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words some people tried to make a distro, they couldn't complete and you blame Linux.
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a special distro. *And I don´t "blame" Linux*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coulda fooled me.........
Click to expand...

Linux could certainly be a a good OS. But its free. No professionals make free stuff, they have a living to manage.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its because thy had to use Linux and then switch to Windows for certain tasks. Completely senseless. A failed prestige project (LiMux) by Munich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words some people tried to make a distro, they couldn't complete and you blame Linux.
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a special distro. *And I don´t "blame" Linux*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coulda fooled me.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux could certainly be a a good OS. But its free. No professionals make free stuff, they have a living to manage.
Click to expand...

Professionals don't have hobbies?  They don't do things like create and maintain distros on a collective basis simply due to the love of what they do?  
Basically you're so full of shit your eyes are brown........


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They purchased it and turned it into a successful and reliable OS for IBM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is arguable, it was so reliable that IBM tried to write their own to get away from Microsoft.
> But, IBM, by their own admittance, are truly terrible at writing software - so it failed.
> Reliable is downright hilarious. WIndows was deathly unreliable as an OS until the 2nd Gen of Windows 98...and even that was not that reliable.
> The first honestly good OS M$ wrote was Windows 2000...which was the precursor to XP.
> It only took them like 15 years to make the first reliable OS.
> Hilarious.
Click to expand...

We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its because thy had to use Linux and then switch to Windows for certain tasks. Completely senseless. A failed prestige project (LiMux) by Munich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words some people tried to make a distro, they couldn't complete and you blame Linux.
> Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a special distro. *And I don´t "blame" Linux*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coulda fooled me.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux could certainly be a a good OS. But its free. No professionals make free stuff, they have a living to manage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professionals don't have hobbies?  They don't do things like create and maintain distros on a collective basis simply due to the love of what they do?
> Basically you're so full of shit your eyes are brown........
Click to expand...

Yes, they have. Bicycling, swimming, ect.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words some people tried to make a distro, they couldn't complete and you blame Linux.
> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a special distro. *And I don´t "blame" Linux*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coulda fooled me.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linux could certainly be a a good OS. But its free. No professionals make free stuff, they have a living to manage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Professionals don't have hobbies?  They don't do things like create and maintain distros on a collective basis simply due to the love of what they do?
> Basically you're so full of shit your eyes are brown........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they have. Bicycling, swimming, ect.
Click to expand...

Amongst others......  Keep swingin' though, you're 0 for 0 so far.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They purchased it and turned it into a successful and reliable OS for IBM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is arguable, it was so reliable that IBM tried to write their own to get away from Microsoft.
> But, IBM, by their own admittance, are truly terrible at writing software - so it failed.
> Reliable is downright hilarious. WIndows was deathly unreliable as an OS until the 2nd Gen of Windows 98...and even that was not that reliable.
> The first honestly good OS M$ wrote was Windows 2000...which was the precursor to XP.
> It only took them like 15 years to make the first reliable OS.
> Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.
Click to expand...

Sooooo, are you implying that Linux creates blue screens every few minutes or do you think that is what he is solely referring to?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.



Hahahaha....once again you show your ass Blie.
 You have no idea, you wasn't around back then. I was. I was a Sys Admin for a large company in the mid 90's to 2001. I dealt with the excruciating pain of having to deal with NT servers and their inexplicable inability to maintain anything but abysmal uptimes.   
We had numerous *nix servers with uptimes measured in YEARS Blie - YEARS. There was never an NT server that could survive maybe, if all it was  was a file server, a month without needing restarted and often restored from back up. I can honestly say that the failed and miserable MacOSX servers were better than NT Servers. 
Nothing even came close to the reliability and uptimes of *nix servers....nothing.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha....once again you show your ass Blie.
> You have no idea, you wasn't around back then. I was. I was a Sys Admin for a large company in the mid 90's to 2001. I dealt with the excruciating pain of having to deal with NT servers and their inexplicable inability to maintain anything but abysmal uptimes.
> We had numerous *nix servers with uptimes measured in YEARS Blie - YEARS. There was never an NT server that could survive maybe, if all it was  was a file server, a month without needing restarted and often restored from back up. I can honestly say that the failed and miserable MacOSX servers were better than NT Servers.
> Nothing even came close to the reliability and uptimes of *nix servers....nothing.
Click to expand...

So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha....once again you show your ass Blie.
> You have no idea, you wasn't around back then. I was. I was a Sys Admin for a large company in the mid 90's to 2001. I dealt with the excruciating pain of having to deal with NT servers and their inexplicable inability to maintain anything but abysmal uptimes.
> We had numerous *nix servers with uptimes measured in YEARS Blie - YEARS. There was never an NT server that could survive maybe, if all it was  was a file server, a month without needing restarted and often restored from back up. I can honestly say that the failed and miserable MacOSX servers were better than NT Servers.
> Nothing even came close to the reliability and uptimes of *nix servers....nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
Click to expand...


You already know that answer.
Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission. 
 Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
And that is the truth.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made a LOT of stupid statements. I never claimed to be a Linux fanatic, hardly a geek. The POINT it is not as complicated as Microsoft assholes like you make it out to be. Windows on ATMS? Food stamps? You're a dumb shill trying to pretend to know something. MS relies on dumbfucks just like you.
> 
> 
> 
> "An estimated 95% of American bank ATMs run on Windows XP"
> 95% of bank ATMs face Windows XP security deadline
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An article over 3 years old? And it's means what, I don't use ATMs? What's wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hyperbole but it shows your irrational MS hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's irrational? You stupid smug little MicroNazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow. It's in buses, fuck me to tears.
> 
> Look, it's obvious how you get your bread buttered. A lot of Mac fans will be disappointed to learn how inferior their choice is as well. Go back to playing  Fourth Reich or whatever you were doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just watch your language. You are not a good example for a Linux user. People might think those are degenerated and crazed morons with tourette syndrome.
Click to expand...

You didn't like the Fourth Reich reference?


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows isn't "omnipresent" because it's better, it's omnipresent because of marketing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Munich has changed to Linux and they regret it. They are currently changing back to Windows. It is because it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet no definitive examples of why they "regret it"...........  Uummmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most simple stuff didn´t work. MS office is far superior to Open Office. The order to change to Linux was a political decision. And it was the employees who had to use it who protested.
Click to expand...

Libre Office replaced Open Office years ago.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha....once again you show your ass Blie.
> You have no idea, you wasn't around back then. I was. I was a Sys Admin for a large company in the mid 90's to 2001. I dealt with the excruciating pain of having to deal with NT servers and their inexplicable inability to maintain anything but abysmal uptimes.
> We had numerous *nix servers with uptimes measured in YEARS Blie - YEARS. There was never an NT server that could survive maybe, if all it was  was a file server, a month without needing restarted and often restored from back up. I can honestly say that the failed and miserable MacOSX servers were better than NT Servers.
> Nothing even came close to the reliability and uptimes of *nix servers....nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
Click to expand...

Existing market share........  Something that is painfully obvious to anyone who understands Microsoft's *marketing* history.


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha....once again you show your ass Blie.
> You have no idea, you wasn't around back then. I was. I was a Sys Admin for a large company in the mid 90's to 2001. I dealt with the excruciating pain of having to deal with NT servers and their inexplicable inability to maintain anything but abysmal uptimes.
> We had numerous *nix servers with uptimes measured in YEARS Blie - YEARS. There was never an NT server that could survive maybe, if all it was  was a file server, a month without needing restarted and often restored from back up. I can honestly say that the failed and miserable MacOSX servers were better than NT Servers.
> Nothing even came close to the reliability and uptimes of *nix servers....nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option. 

Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "An estimated 95% of American bank ATMs run on Windows XP"
> 95% of bank ATMs face Windows XP security deadline
> 
> 
> 
> An article over 3 years old? And it's means what, I don't use ATMs? What's wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A hyperbole but it shows your irrational MS hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's irrational? You stupid smug little MicroNazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw c'mon Blei, embedded linux is everywhere...everywhere. And it is superior to embedded windows. It just is, and that is why so manufacturers of specific use systems use a Linux kernel...you can literally make the OS less than 1MB..which is the beauty, so little to go wrong. To this day the best Firewall I have ever used is the old "floppy firewall"...virtually unhackable since it runs completely in RAM and the server has no hard drive. But gee - you can't make money with uncomplicated software that can run on any used computer or $50 mini computers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn´t say embedded Linux is bad. It is made under professional conditions. Superior to Windows? I doubt it since Windows is omnipresent. Even in buses of the local public transport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow. It's in buses, fuck me to tears.
> 
> Look, it's obvious how you get your bread buttered. A lot of Mac fans will be disappointed to learn how inferior their choice is as well. Go back to playing  Fourth Reich or whatever you were doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just watch your language. You are not a good example for a Linux user. People might think those are degenerated and crazed morons with tourette syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't like the Fourth Reich reference?
Click to expand...

I am unaware of that game but it sounds interesting. Is it the follower of Sim Reich?


----------



## Bleipriester

Is MS responsible for the failure of Linux on desktops?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They purchased it and turned it into a successful and reliable OS for IBM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is arguable, it was so reliable that IBM tried to write their own to get away from Microsoft.
> But, IBM, by their own admittance, are truly terrible at writing software - so it failed.
> Reliable is downright hilarious. WIndows was deathly unreliable as an OS until the 2nd Gen of Windows 98...and even that was not that reliable.
> The first honestly good OS M$ wrote was Windows 2000...which was the precursor to XP.
> It only took them like 15 years to make the first reliable OS.
> Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.
Click to expand...

Oh and for someone who claims to not be a Linux hater or a Microsoft shill you certainly expend a great deal of energy bashing Linux at every turn and promoting Windows/microsoft to include minimizing, denying or deflecting it's faults.  Interesting..........


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Is MS responsible for the failure of Linux on desktops?


Linux has failed on desktops?  Really?  Guess that's why Linux has grown from barely 2% of the market share to 5% of the market share......  Sounds like failure to me......


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Is MS responsible for the failure of Linux on desktops?


I have three going strong, including this laptop. You're a failure at having any credibility.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha....once again you show your ass Blie.
> You have no idea, you wasn't around back then. I was. I was a Sys Admin for a large company in the mid 90's to 2001. I dealt with the excruciating pain of having to deal with NT servers and their inexplicable inability to maintain anything but abysmal uptimes.
> We had numerous *nix servers with uptimes measured in YEARS Blie - YEARS. There was never an NT server that could survive maybe, if all it was  was a file server, a month without needing restarted and often restored from back up. I can honestly say that the failed and miserable MacOSX servers were better than NT Servers.
> Nothing even came close to the reliability and uptimes of *nix servers....nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
Click to expand...


Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
  We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha....once again you show your ass Blie.
> You have no idea, you wasn't around back then. I was. I was a Sys Admin for a large company in the mid 90's to 2001. I dealt with the excruciating pain of having to deal with NT servers and their inexplicable inability to maintain anything but abysmal uptimes.
> We had numerous *nix servers with uptimes measured in YEARS Blie - YEARS. There was never an NT server that could survive maybe, if all it was  was a file server, a month without needing restarted and often restored from back up. I can honestly say that the failed and miserable MacOSX servers were better than NT Servers.
> Nothing even came close to the reliability and uptimes of *nix servers....nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
Click to expand...

He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is MS responsible for the failure of Linux on desktops?
> 
> 
> 
> Linux has failed on desktops?  Really?  Guess that's why Linux has grown from barely 2% of the market share to 5% of the market share......  Sounds like failure to me......
Click to expand...

5% now? Really? What a fantastic success!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Is MS responsible for the failure of Linux on desktops?



You like asking questions you already know the answer to? Perhaps you hope we don't. But that has failed you many times before.
  M$ is undisputed king of the desktop because of one reason - they made deals with PC makers and Game writers. And that is the only reason.
  Today, the overwhelming lionshare of computer users do at minimum 90% of everything they do with a computer through a browser. And that can be done regardless of the OS. And that is done with Linux infinitely better than Windows 10. Win10 requires at least 16 GB of RAM if you want to anything beyond email and remain calm. It is a system HOG. It comes with gallons of bloatware that if you uninstall, it will reinstall on the next upgrade - that you can't stop.
  Minimum systems out there selling with 4 GB of RAM have people pulling their hair out if they try to do anything besides stare at the desktop with nothing running. These systems operate at 80% plus swap memory doing nothing. 60%-70% CPU usage in IDLE!!!!!  
  All so M$ can fill your computer with ad generating bloatware.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is MS responsible for the failure of Linux on desktops?
> 
> 
> 
> Linux has failed on desktops?  Really?  Guess that's why Linux has grown from barely 2% of the market share to 5% of the market share......  Sounds like failure to me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% now? Really? What a fantastic success!!
Click to expand...

Was waiting for that pathetic response......  Funny how I knew it was coming.  Another deflection or just plain biased stupidity?


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about DOS now, aren´t we? However, Windows has always been a good system with minor issues. That Windows produces bluescreens every few minutes is simply nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha....once again you show your ass Blie.
> You have no idea, you wasn't around back then. I was. I was a Sys Admin for a large company in the mid 90's to 2001. I dealt with the excruciating pain of having to deal with NT servers and their inexplicable inability to maintain anything but abysmal uptimes.
> We had numerous *nix servers with uptimes measured in YEARS Blie - YEARS. There was never an NT server that could survive maybe, if all it was  was a file server, a month without needing restarted and often restored from back up. I can honestly say that the failed and miserable MacOSX servers were better than NT Servers.
> Nothing even came close to the reliability and uptimes of *nix servers....nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
Click to expand...

Yeah because clicking on a link is so foreign to PC users, wtf? They install themselves. No, they aren't gaming machines but programs are updated regularly in supported distros. Open source software usually comes out on Linux first, not last.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha....once again you show your ass Blie.
> You have no idea, you wasn't around back then. I was. I was a Sys Admin for a large company in the mid 90's to 2001. I dealt with the excruciating pain of having to deal with NT servers and their inexplicable inability to maintain anything but abysmal uptimes.
> We had numerous *nix servers with uptimes measured in YEARS Blie - YEARS. There was never an NT server that could survive maybe, if all it was  was a file server, a month without needing restarted and often restored from back up. I can honestly say that the failed and miserable MacOSX servers were better than NT Servers.
> Nothing even came close to the reliability and uptimes of *nix servers....nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
Click to expand...

People prefer to click on setup to install a program.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is MS responsible for the failure of Linux on desktops?
> 
> 
> 
> Linux has failed on desktops?  Really?  Guess that's why Linux has grown from barely 2% of the market share to 5% of the market share......  Sounds like failure to me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% now? Really? What a fantastic success!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was waiting for that pathetic response......  Funny how I knew it was coming.  Another deflection or just plain biased stupidity?
Click to expand...

5% = below any relevance.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.



Yes and keep clicking OK at every prompt and then wonder how their home page got switched and why does their browser now have 3 inches of crap at the top.
 And besides that, most programs in Mint ETc. are in a repository that all you have to do is click install....and wow...nothing else installs with it!!!....unbelievable!


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.


It needs to say setup instead of install?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha....once again you show your ass Blie.
> You have no idea, you wasn't around back then. I was. I was a Sys Admin for a large company in the mid 90's to 2001. I dealt with the excruciating pain of having to deal with NT servers and their inexplicable inability to maintain anything but abysmal uptimes.
> We had numerous *nix servers with uptimes measured in YEARS Blie - YEARS. There was never an NT server that could survive maybe, if all it was  was a file server, a month without needing restarted and often restored from back up. I can honestly say that the failed and miserable MacOSX servers were better than NT Servers.
> Nothing even came close to the reliability and uptimes of *nix servers....nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
Click to expand...


Not really, I have seen this (guy?) do this before. Couldn't do this...couldn't do that...everything at every turn was impossible...I don't buy it.
  Most people I turned on to Linux, I installed their system and setup the codecs etc (which is all done for you also when buying a WinPC) liked it a lot, probably half like you went back, and half of them did so because they bought a new computer. Others because they couldn't download Casino games or some other game they want to play. But I have never heard anyone ever say they went back to Windows because they don't like Linux. But because it can't play an app they want to.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.
Click to expand...

Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, I have seen this (guy?) do this before. Couldn't do this...couldn't do that...everything at every turn was impossible...I don't buy it.
> Most people I turned on to Linux, I installed their system and setup the codecs etc (which is all done for you also when buying a WinPC) liked it a lot, probably half like you went back, and half of them did so because they bought a new computer. Others because they couldn't download Casino games or some other game they want to play. But I have never heard anyone ever say they went back to Windows because they don't like Linux. But because it can't play an app they want to.
Click to expand...

Uummmmm, that was what I was saying.........


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is MS responsible for the failure of Linux on desktops?
> 
> 
> 
> Linux has failed on desktops?  Really?  Guess that's why Linux has grown from barely 2% of the market share to 5% of the market share......  Sounds like failure to me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% now? Really? What a fantastic success!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was waiting for that pathetic response......  Funny how I knew it was coming.  Another deflection or just plain biased stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% = below any relevance.
Click to expand...

Careful, your biased stupidity is showing.......  Never took any business, hell considering your extensive ignorance level how are you able to type let alone think? 
A 3% increase in market share is not a sign of a failed product regardless of what it's current overall market share is now.......


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do companies and people buy Windows, then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, I have seen this (guy?) do this before. Couldn't do this...couldn't do that...everything at every turn was impossible...I don't buy it.
> Most people I turned on to Linux, I installed their system and setup the codecs etc (which is all done for you also when buying a WinPC) liked it a lot, probably half like you went back, and half of them did so because they bought a new computer. Others because they couldn't download Casino games or some other game they want to play. But I have never heard anyone ever say they went back to Windows because they don't like Linux. But because it can't play an app they want to.
Click to expand...


I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.

Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, I have seen this (guy?) do this before. Couldn't do this...couldn't do that...everything at every turn was impossible...I don't buy it.
> Most people I turned on to Linux, I installed their system and setup the codecs etc (which is all done for you also when buying a WinPC) liked it a lot, probably half like you went back, and half of them did so because they bought a new computer. Others because they couldn't download Casino games or some other game they want to play. But I have never heard anyone ever say they went back to Windows because they don't like Linux. But because it can't play an app they want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
Click to expand...

True however most users don't even know what networking computers means let alone how to do it.  I've had the opposite media playback issue just last week where a movie video would not work on Windows no matter which player I used but played flawlessly on VLC on the Mint machine.  
As for games most users aren't gamers per se, they play what's available on the computer but don't go out and buy high end games, that's reserved for about a third of all users to one degree or another.


----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, I have seen this (guy?) do this before. Couldn't do this...couldn't do that...everything at every turn was impossible...I don't buy it.
> Most people I turned on to Linux, I installed their system and setup the codecs etc (which is all done for you also when buying a WinPC) liked it a lot, probably half like you went back, and half of them did so because they bought a new computer. Others because they couldn't download Casino games or some other game they want to play. But I have never heard anyone ever say they went back to Windows because they don't like Linux. But because it can't play an app they want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True however most users don't even know what networking computers means let alone how to do it.  I've had the opposite media playback issue just last week where a movie video would not work on Windows no matter which player I used but played flawlessly on VLC on the Mint machine.
> As for games most users aren't gamers per se, they play what's available on the computer but don't go out and buy high end games, that's reserved for about a third of all users to one degree or another.
Click to expand...


I would guess that for most people, a Linux distro like Mint would be as good as, or even better than, Windows 90% of the time.  It's that other 10% that would keep people from wanting to switch.

A lot of people wouldn't have the first idea what to do with a Windows problem, which often has a larger, more well-established support system behind it.  Asking a casual user to figure out how to fix a Linux issue, which might involve multiple sources giving different advice involving command line input, or dealing with a file system set up differently than they are used to, is more than I think most people are willing to do in their PC.

If Linux got more support from software companies, or if the various OSs had a more structured support system, more people might be willing to try.  

I don't know what the issue has been with videos not playing in VLC on Linux.  I can only assume some sort of codex that I have on the Windows machine/boot is not on the Linux.  

I don't think Linux makes for a lesser OS, I just think Windows has such a massive amount of resources and is so widely used that it has inherent advantages that are hard for Linux to overcome.  Even the fact that Linux distros are free may be a disadvantage; people probably don't trust a free OS, assuming it can't be as good and easy to use because it doesn't have the money behind it.

I'd be thrilled for companies to support Linux more.  It's just a difficult market to break into IMO.


----------



## deanrd

*Unity is dead*

Not really.  Republicans are unified with Russia.


----------



## Ringel05

deanrd said:


> *Unity is dead*
> 
> Not really.  Republicans are unified with Russia.


Ya can't fix stupid.......  You have a whole big forum to shit in, must you do it here also?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is MS responsible for the failure of Linux on desktops?
> 
> 
> 
> Linux has failed on desktops?  Really?  Guess that's why Linux has grown from barely 2% of the market share to 5% of the market share......  Sounds like failure to me......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% now? Really? What a fantastic success!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was waiting for that pathetic response......  Funny how I knew it was coming.  Another deflection or just plain biased stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% = below any relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful, your biased stupidity is showing.......  Never took any business, hell considering your extensive ignorance level how are you able to type let alone think?
> A 3% increase in market share is not a sign of a failed product regardless of what it's current overall market share is now.......
Click to expand...

The Linux market share on desktops is 1,7 % (Juni 2017), bigfoot.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unity is dead*
> 
> Not really.  Republicans are unified with Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya can't fix stupid.......  You have a whole big forum to shit in, must you do it here also?
Click to expand...

Leave them their Russian paranoia. And remember: If your crap doesn´t work, it isn´t Linx, its the Russians!


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already know that answer.
> Ask any 1000 people why don't they use Linux and you would get the same look if you asked them to explain nuclear fission.
> Take those same 1000 people and install and configure Linux Mint on their home computer and virtually all of them would ask why doesn't every computer come with this.
> And that is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
Click to expand...

There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux has failed on desktops?  Really?  Guess that's why Linux has grown from barely 2% of the market share to 5% of the market share......  Sounds like failure to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 5% now? Really? What a fantastic success!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was waiting for that pathetic response......  Funny how I knew it was coming.  Another deflection or just plain biased stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% = below any relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful, your biased stupidity is showing.......  Never took any business, hell considering your extensive ignorance level how are you able to type let alone think?
> A 3% increase in market share is not a sign of a failed product regardless of what it's current overall market share is now.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Linux market share on desktops is 1,7 % (Juni 2017), bigfoot.
Click to expand...




Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, I have seen this (guy?) do this before. Couldn't do this...couldn't do that...everything at every turn was impossible...I don't buy it.
> Most people I turned on to Linux, I installed their system and setup the codecs etc (which is all done for you also when buying a WinPC) liked it a lot, probably half like you went back, and half of them did so because they bought a new computer. Others because they couldn't download Casino games or some other game they want to play. But I have never heard anyone ever say they went back to Windows because they don't like Linux. But because it can't play an app they want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True however most users don't even know what networking computers means let alone how to do it.  I've had the opposite media playback issue just last week where a movie video would not work on Windows no matter which player I used but played flawlessly on VLC on the Mint machine.
> As for games most users aren't gamers per se, they play what's available on the computer but don't go out and buy high end games, that's reserved for about a third of all users to one degree or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would guess that for most people, a Linux distro like Mint would be as good as, or even better than, Windows 90% of the time.  It's that other 10% that would keep people from wanting to switch.
> 
> A lot of people wouldn't have the first idea what to do with a Windows problem, which often has a larger, more well-established support system behind it.  Asking a casual user to figure out how to fix a Linux issue, which might involve multiple sources giving different advice involving command line input, or dealing with a file system set up differently than they are used to, is more than I think most people are willing to do in their PC.
> 
> If Linux got more support from software companies, or if the various OSs had a more structured support system, more people might be willing to try.
> 
> I don't know what the issue has been with videos not playing in VLC on Linux.  I can only assume some sort of codex that I have on the Windows machine/boot is not on the Linux.
> 
> I don't think Linux makes for a lesser OS, I just think Windows has such a massive amount of resources and is so widely used that it has inherent advantages that are hard for Linux to overcome.  Even the fact that Linux distros are free may be a disadvantage; people probably don't trust a free OS, assuming it can't be as good and easy to use because it doesn't have the money behind it.
> 
> I'd be thrilled for companies to support Linux more.  It's just a difficult market to break into IMO.
Click to expand...


What you call support, I call a ripoff. Geek squad etc....have a software problem?...restore...that will be $75 please. And I advise you to buy McAfee Virus protection for $125 a year....it's a deal!


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5% now? Really? What a fantastic success!!
> 
> 
> 
> Was waiting for that pathetic response......  Funny how I knew it was coming.  Another deflection or just plain biased stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% = below any relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful, your biased stupidity is showing.......  Never took any business, hell considering your extensive ignorance level how are you able to type let alone think?
> A 3% increase in market share is not a sign of a failed product regardless of what it's current overall market share is now.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Linux market share on desktops is 1,7 % (Juni 2017), bigfoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really, I have seen this (guy?) do this before. Couldn't do this...couldn't do that...everything at every turn was impossible...I don't buy it.
> Most people I turned on to Linux, I installed their system and setup the codecs etc (which is all done for you also when buying a WinPC) liked it a lot, probably half like you went back, and half of them did so because they bought a new computer. Others because they couldn't download Casino games or some other game they want to play. But I have never heard anyone ever say they went back to Windows because they don't like Linux. But because it can't play an app they want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True however most users don't even know what networking computers means let alone how to do it.  I've had the opposite media playback issue just last week where a movie video would not work on Windows no matter which player I used but played flawlessly on VLC on the Mint machine.
> As for games most users aren't gamers per se, they play what's available on the computer but don't go out and buy high end games, that's reserved for about a third of all users to one degree or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would guess that for most people, a Linux distro like Mint would be as good as, or even better than, Windows 90% of the time.  It's that other 10% that would keep people from wanting to switch.
> 
> A lot of people wouldn't have the first idea what to do with a Windows problem, which often has a larger, more well-established support system behind it.  Asking a casual user to figure out how to fix a Linux issue, which might involve multiple sources giving different advice involving command line input, or dealing with a file system set up differently than they are used to, is more than I think most people are willing to do in their PC.
> 
> If Linux got more support from software companies, or if the various OSs had a more structured support system, more people might be willing to try.
> 
> I don't know what the issue has been with videos not playing in VLC on Linux.  I can only assume some sort of codex that I have on the Windows machine/boot is not on the Linux.
> 
> I don't think Linux makes for a lesser OS, I just think Windows has such a massive amount of resources and is so widely used that it has inherent advantages that are hard for Linux to overcome.  Even the fact that Linux distros are free may be a disadvantage; people probably don't trust a free OS, assuming it can't be as good and easy to use because it doesn't have the money behind it.
> 
> I'd be thrilled for companies to support Linux more.  It's just a difficult market to break into IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call support, I call a ripoff. Geek squad etc....have a software problem?...restore...that will be $75 please. And I advise you to buy McAfee Virus protection for $125 a year....it's a deal!
Click to expand...

I think he meant that companies don´t release Linux versions of their software products. If we look at mobile devices, it is the other way round, although not that bad.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> I think he meant that companies don´t release Linux versions of their software products. If we look at mobile devices, it is the other way round, although not that bad.



WHich is exactly why M$ turned their OS into an advertising revenue generating machine.
The millenials and Gen Z use their phones for everything. And M$ marketshare of phones last I knew was .4%...less than 1%.
 M$ is in real trouble, and they know it. They haven't managed to find someone to buy to claim as their product. And they won't.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant that companies don´t release Linux versions of their software products. If we look at mobile devices, it is the other way round, although not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHich is exactly why M$ turned their OS into an advertising revenue generating machine.
> The millenials and Gen Z use their phones for everything. And M$ marketshare of phones last I knew was .4%...less than 1%.
> M$ is in real trouble, and they know it. They haven't managed to find someone to buy to claim as their product. And they won't.
Click to expand...

0,1 % according to latest reports. MS is to blame. WP7/8 was a terrible joke, basically not more than ugly app launchers without apps. 10M is better but it is still not satisfying and too late. They should have developed Windows Mobile 6 further. It is a quite good OS that has plenty of settings and leaves the essential decisions to the user. But users were crying about the UI with its small buttons ect. No reason to make a crappy OS, though.


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.


People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.

Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux? 

The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
Click to expand...

....more stupid lies. You are dedicated to proving how ignorant a loud mouth can be. Every distro I've installed has had a software manager, you just press the little install button with the mouse thingy.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....more stupid lies. You are dedicated to proving how ignorant a loud mouth can be. Every distro I've installed has had a software manager, you just press the little install button with the mouse thingy.
Click to expand...

Read before you start foaming. I said nowhere that a software manager is not included.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
Click to expand...

No, they are not in bed with Microsoft. They just know it doesn´t pay off to provide their games to the free users around on Linux. 1,7 %. You are just being nonserious.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they are not in bed with Microsoft. They just know it doesn´t pay off to provide their games to the free users around on Linux. 1,7 %. You are just being nonserious.
Click to expand...

Yes, they don't want to provide games to free users. LOL, you're retarded.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> 
> 
> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....more stupid lies. You are dedicated to proving how ignorant a loud mouth can be. Every distro I've installed has had a software manager, you just press the little install button with the mouse thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read before you start foaming. I said nowhere that a software manager is not included.
Click to expand...

..."needs extraordinary efforts". You are speaking for yourself. Most users know how to click install buttons. 

You aren't even a clever propagandizer.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....more stupid lies. You are dedicated to proving how ignorant a loud mouth can be. Every distro I've installed has had a software manager, you just press the little install button with the mouse thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read before you start foaming. I said nowhere that a software manager is not included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..."needs extraordinary efforts". You are speaking for yourself. Most users know how to click install buttons.
> 
> You aren't even a clever propagandizer.
Click to expand...

This is another thing you won´t tell you friends about Linux: A Linux program will not run on any distro. What´s not in a distro´s repository, is simply not available and needs to be recompiled before. Basically those switching to Linux are left alone with Iceweasel and the Tea Timer. It´s like to be a downshifter. And all that stuff is available on Windows as well, by the way.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....more stupid lies. You are dedicated to proving how ignorant a loud mouth can be. Every distro I've installed has had a software manager, you just press the little install button with the mouse thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read before you start foaming. I said nowhere that a software manager is not included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..."needs extraordinary efforts". You are speaking for yourself. Most users know how to click install buttons.
> 
> You aren't even a clever propagandizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is another thing you won´t tell you friends about Linux: A Linux program will not run on any distro. What´s not in a distro´s repository, is simply not available and needs to be recompiled before. Basically those switching to Linux are left alone with Iceweasel and the Tea Timer. It´s like to be a downshifter. And all that stuff is available on Windows as well, by the way.
Click to expand...

WTF are you babbling about NOW? When did I decide to be secretive? Distros have their own software managers LIKE WE JUST DISCUSSED so you go there and get it.

However I have installed many by adding a repository to the sources. It's been a few years though since Mint 18 is fully loaded. You never know what the fuck you're talking about, Nazi boy.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> ....more stupid lies. You are dedicated to proving how ignorant a loud mouth can be. Every distro I've installed has had a software manager, you just press the little install button with the mouse thingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read before you start foaming. I said nowhere that a software manager is not included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..."needs extraordinary efforts". You are speaking for yourself. Most users know how to click install buttons.
> 
> You aren't even a clever propagandizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is another thing you won´t tell you friends about Linux: A Linux program will not run on any distro. What´s not in a distro´s repository, is simply not available and needs to be recompiled before. Basically those switching to Linux are left alone with Iceweasel and the Tea Timer. It´s like to be a downshifter. And all that stuff is available on Windows as well, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you babbling about NOW? When did I decide to be secretive? Distros have their own software managers LIKE WE JUST DISCUSSED so you go there and get it.
> 
> However I have installed many by adding a repository to the sources. It's been a few years though since Mint 18 is fully loaded. You never know what the fuck you're talking about, Nazi boy.
Click to expand...

You can´t simply add another respiratory because the content might be incompatible. I click on setup, instead. Big choice and stuff. Windows is de-facto part of the PC platform, without it it might not even exist anymore.
And what about the Nazi thingy? Are all Windows users Nazis?


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....more stupid lies. You are dedicated to proving how ignorant a loud mouth can be. Every distro I've installed has had a software manager, you just press the little install button with the mouse thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Read before you start foaming. I said nowhere that a software manager is not included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..."needs extraordinary efforts". You are speaking for yourself. Most users know how to click install buttons.
> 
> You aren't even a clever propagandizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is another thing you won´t tell you friends about Linux: A Linux program will not run on any distro. What´s not in a distro´s repository, is simply not available and needs to be recompiled before. Basically those switching to Linux are left alone with Iceweasel and the Tea Timer. It´s like to be a downshifter. And all that stuff is available on Windows as well, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you babbling about NOW? When did I decide to be secretive? Distros have their own software managers LIKE WE JUST DISCUSSED so you go there and get it.
> 
> However I have installed many by adding a repository to the sources. It's been a few years though since Mint 18 is fully loaded. You never know what the fuck you're talking about, Nazi boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can´t simply add another respiratory because the content might be incompatible. I click on setup, instead. Big choice and stuff. Windows is de-facto part of the PC platform, without it it might not even exist anymore.
Click to expand...

The PC world would be better off. Innovation has been stifled. 

As far as repositories, no they are not all compatible, otherwise it would be in Synaptic or the manager. It's a risk you take. I had a few that failed but I managed to live through it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read before you start foaming. I said nowhere that a software manager is not included.
> 
> 
> 
> ..."needs extraordinary efforts". You are speaking for yourself. Most users know how to click install buttons.
> 
> You aren't even a clever propagandizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is another thing you won´t tell you friends about Linux: A Linux program will not run on any distro. What´s not in a distro´s repository, is simply not available and needs to be recompiled before. Basically those switching to Linux are left alone with Iceweasel and the Tea Timer. It´s like to be a downshifter. And all that stuff is available on Windows as well, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you babbling about NOW? When did I decide to be secretive? Distros have their own software managers LIKE WE JUST DISCUSSED so you go there and get it.
> 
> However I have installed many by adding a repository to the sources. It's been a few years though since Mint 18 is fully loaded. You never know what the fuck you're talking about, Nazi boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can´t simply add another respiratory because the content might be incompatible. I click on setup, instead. Big choice and stuff. Windows is de-facto part of the PC platform, without it it might not even exist anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PC world would be better off. Innovation has been stifled.
> 
> As far as repositories, no they are not all compatible, otherwise it would be in Synaptic or the manager. It's a risk you take. I had a few that failed but I managed to live through it.
Click to expand...

What innovation?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux has failed on desktops?  Really?  Guess that's why Linux has grown from barely 2% of the market share to 5% of the market share......  Sounds like failure to me......
> 
> 
> 
> 5% now? Really? What a fantastic success!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was waiting for that pathetic response......  Funny how I knew it was coming.  Another deflection or just plain biased stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% = below any relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful, your biased stupidity is showing.......  Never took any business, hell considering your extensive ignorance level how are you able to type let alone think?
> A 3% increase in market share is not a sign of a failed product regardless of what it's current overall market share is now.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Linux market share on desktops is 1,7 % (Juni 2017), bigfoot.
Click to expand...

Don't know where you're getting your info from but it's already at 2.36% and growing as predicted and expected to hit the 5% mark this year. 

Operating system market share


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but that just isn't true at all.  I use Mint, and I know for certain that some of the things I've had to do, the information I've spent lots of time trying to look up, that many people would be unwilling to do.  Networking can be a pain, common programs aren't always as up to date (VLC, for example, sometimes will not play videos in Mint that it will play in Win7), and for anyone who likes to play PC games, Linux just isn't a good option.
> 
> Now, that isn't necessarily an issue with Linux per se.  If there were more support for Linux, it would be different.  As it stands, though, I don't think your average PC user would be happy with ever having to use command line.  Your average user would have no idea how to install programs in Linux, and probably wouldn't want to have to learn a new way of doing things.  Given time and more familiarity, again, things would be different, but for now, I think the average PC user would end up unhappy with Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
Click to expand...

And the last time you tried this was............ when? 
I just downloaded Opera the other day (compressed debian files), the extract box opened up on it's own, I extracted, show files, install....... done.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5% now? Really? What a fantastic success!!
> 
> 
> 
> Was waiting for that pathetic response......  Funny how I knew it was coming.  Another deflection or just plain biased stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5% = below any relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful, your biased stupidity is showing.......  Never took any business, hell considering your extensive ignorance level how are you able to type let alone think?
> A 3% increase in market share is not a sign of a failed product regardless of what it's current overall market share is now.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Linux market share on desktops is 1,7 % (Juni 2017), bigfoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you're getting your info from but it's already at 2.36% and growing as predicted and expected to hit the 5% mark this year.
> 
> Operating system market share
Click to expand...

So its 1,7 or 2,3, maybe 2 %.  So it is the same as ever.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You ever hear of rinse and repeat? You do it well.
> Networking is easy to do with any computer, Linux included. In fact Mint connects to your network for you before you even install it....so..again...your little stories fail.
> We have heard you before lament on the horrors of Linux and it just doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the last time you tried this was............ when?
> I just downloaded Opera the other day (compressed debian files), the extract box opened up on it's own, I extracted, show files, install....... done.
Click to expand...

So Opera is one of the few exceptions that come with an installer. How do you install your nvidia graphics driver?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was waiting for that pathetic response......  Funny how I knew it was coming.  Another deflection or just plain biased stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> 5% = below any relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful, your biased stupidity is showing.......  Never took any business, hell considering your extensive ignorance level how are you able to type let alone think?
> A 3% increase in market share is not a sign of a failed product regardless of what it's current overall market share is now.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Linux market share on desktops is 1,7 % (Juni 2017), bigfoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you're getting your info from but it's already at 2.36% and growing as predicted and expected to hit the 5% mark this year.
> 
> Operating system market share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its 1,7 or 2,3, maybe 2 %.  So it is the same as ever.
Click to expand...

It's projected to hit 5% this year.  Why you have such a hard on over it I don't know.  

Show me on the doll where Linux touched you.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a relatively "new" Linux and has had some of the problems faced by many new users.  Hell I didn't know how to install new programs that were not in the repository until years after I started using Linux.  Much of the issue there is knowledge of not only the operating system but the packages included.  More than half the people I've turned on to Linux went back to Windows for one reason or another, it's to be expected.  You're just being defensive now.
> 
> 
> 
> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the last time you tried this was............ when?
> I just downloaded Opera the other day (compressed debian files), the extract box opened up on it's own, I extracted, show files, install....... done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Opera is one of the few exceptions that come with an installer. How do you install your nvidia graphics driver?
Click to expand...

Settings-Additional Drivers-(auto search)-select NVidia driver that is recommended and it installs.  I know, I did it 20 seconds after the OS installed.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5% = below any relevance.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, your biased stupidity is showing.......  Never took any business, hell considering your extensive ignorance level how are you able to type let alone think?
> A 3% increase in market share is not a sign of a failed product regardless of what it's current overall market share is now.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Linux market share on desktops is 1,7 % (Juni 2017), bigfoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you're getting your info from but it's already at 2.36% and growing as predicted and expected to hit the 5% mark this year.
> 
> Operating system market share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its 1,7 or 2,3, maybe 2 %.  So it is the same as ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's projected to hit 5% this year.  Why you have such a hard on over it I don't know.
> 
> Show me on the doll where Linux touched you.
Click to expand...

Instead of this disgusting doll, I expected a source for your claim. After all, your original claim is 5 % by the way.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> People prefer to click on setup to install a program.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the last time you tried this was............ when?
> I just downloaded Opera the other day (compressed debian files), the extract box opened up on it's own, I extracted, show files, install....... done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Opera is one of the few exceptions that come with an installer. How do you install your nvidia graphics driver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settings-Additional Drivers-(auto search)-select NVidia driver that is recommended and it installs.  I know, I did it 20 seconds after the OS installed.
Click to expand...

You know it will fail and you will have to download the driver from the nvidia page. What now?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, your biased stupidity is showing.......  Never took any business, hell considering your extensive ignorance level how are you able to type let alone think?
> A 3% increase in market share is not a sign of a failed product regardless of what it's current overall market share is now.......
> 
> 
> 
> The Linux market share on desktops is 1,7 % (Juni 2017), bigfoot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know where you're getting your info from but it's already at 2.36% and growing as predicted and expected to hit the 5% mark this year.
> 
> Operating system market share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its 1,7 or 2,3, maybe 2 %.  So it is the same as ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's projected to hit 5% this year.  Why you have such a hard on over it I don't know.
> 
> Show me on the doll where Linux touched you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of this disgusting doll, I expected a source for your claim. After all, your original claim is 5 % by the way.
Click to expand...

I just read the title in the search.  
2017: The year Linux will reach 5% market share - TechRepublic

As for the doll you still didn't tell me where Linux touched you.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the last time you tried this was............ when?
> I just downloaded Opera the other day (compressed debian files), the extract box opened up on it's own, I extracted, show files, install....... done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Opera is one of the few exceptions that come with an installer. How do you install your nvidia graphics driver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settings-Additional Drivers-(auto search)-select NVidia driver that is recommended and it installs.  I know, I did it 20 seconds after the OS installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it will fail and you will have to download the driver from the nvidia page. What now?
Click to expand...

Wow, just wow.......  Your hatred/bias (most likely bought and paid for) will never allow you to be fair and open minded but I've noticed that about you a long time ago.  No, it won't fail and I did not have to download the driver from the NVidia site, not one time since the primary Linux distros started including additional drivers ages ago.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the last time you tried this was............ when?
> I just downloaded Opera the other day (compressed debian files), the extract box opened up on it's own, I extracted, show files, install....... done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Opera is one of the few exceptions that come with an installer. How do you install your nvidia graphics driver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settings-Additional Drivers-(auto search)-select NVidia driver that is recommended and it installs.  I know, I did it 20 seconds after the OS installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it will fail and you will have to download the driver from the nvidia page. What now?
Click to expand...

....you just soldier right on regardless. I've installed many distros and never had the nVidia driver fail once selected.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, that's what I do with Ubuntu and Mint now......... but yes that is true.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the last time you tried this was............ when?
> I just downloaded Opera the other day (compressed debian files), the extract box opened up on it's own, I extracted, show files, install....... done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Opera is one of the few exceptions that come with an installer. How do you install your nvidia graphics driver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settings-Additional Drivers-(auto search)-select NVidia driver that is recommended and it installs.  I know, I did it 20 seconds after the OS installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it will fail and you will have to download the driver from the nvidia page. What now?
Click to expand...

You're hopeless.  I hope Microsoft is paying you well for this.........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Linux market share on desktops is 1,7 % (Juni 2017), bigfoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you're getting your info from but it's already at 2.36% and growing as predicted and expected to hit the 5% mark this year.
> 
> Operating system market share
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So its 1,7 or 2,3, maybe 2 %.  So it is the same as ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's projected to hit 5% this year.  Why you have such a hard on over it I don't know.
> 
> Show me on the doll where Linux touched you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of this disgusting doll, I expected a source for your claim. After all, your original claim is 5 % by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read the title in the search.
> 2017: The year Linux will reach 5% market share - TechRepublic
> 
> As for the doll you still didn't tell me where Linux touched you.
Click to expand...

An old article from 2016. The theories there didn´t come true.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where you're getting your info from but it's already at 2.36% and growing as predicted and expected to hit the 5% mark this year.
> 
> Operating system market share
> 
> 
> 
> So its 1,7 or 2,3, maybe 2 %.  So it is the same as ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's projected to hit 5% this year.  Why you have such a hard on over it I don't know.
> 
> Show me on the doll where Linux touched you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of this disgusting doll, I expected a source for your claim. After all, your original claim is 5 % by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read the title in the search.
> 2017: The year Linux will reach 5% market share - TechRepublic
> 
> As for the doll you still didn't tell me where Linux touched you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An old article from 2016. The theories there didn´t come true.
Click to expand...

Unlike you I'll take a wait and see approach.  Oh and can you say niche market?  I knew you could.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Software Manager or whatever it is called. What´s not included, needs extraordinary efforts to be installed. Even Android, a mobile OS, offers more comfort in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> And the last time you tried this was............ when?
> I just downloaded Opera the other day (compressed debian files), the extract box opened up on it's own, I extracted, show files, install....... done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Opera is one of the few exceptions that come with an installer. How do you install your nvidia graphics driver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settings-Additional Drivers-(auto search)-select NVidia driver that is recommended and it installs.  I know, I did it 20 seconds after the OS installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it will fail and you will have to download the driver from the nvidia page. What now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just wow.......  Your hatred/bias (most likely bought and paid for) will never allow you to be fair and open minded but I've noticed that about you a long time ago.  No, it won't fail and I did not have to download the driver from the NVidia site, not one time since the primary Linux distros started including additional drivers ages ago.
Click to expand...

Ya know, if you have an expensive graphics card, you are not installing Linux. Heck, some do! In that case, they may have no need for standard drivers and the driver search might be without result. Put a cheap, common graphics card into a Windows computer and it will have a proper driver installed after the first boot. Put an expensive card into that computer and you will get a MS standard video driver with reduced resolution, features and performance and you will have to install the driver from the nvidia page, which is easy.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its 1,7 or 2,3, maybe 2 %.  So it is the same as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> It's projected to hit 5% this year.  Why you have such a hard on over it I don't know.
> 
> Show me on the doll where Linux touched you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of this disgusting doll, I expected a source for your claim. After all, your original claim is 5 % by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read the title in the search.
> 2017: The year Linux will reach 5% market share - TechRepublic
> 
> As for the doll you still didn't tell me where Linux touched you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An old article from 2016. The theories there didn´t come true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you I'll take a wait and see approach.  Oh and can you say niche market?  I knew you could.......
Click to expand...

Unlike me you have already declared it true and post abhorrent dolls.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the last time you tried this was............ when?
> I just downloaded Opera the other day (compressed debian files), the extract box opened up on it's own, I extracted, show files, install....... done.
> 
> 
> 
> So Opera is one of the few exceptions that come with an installer. How do you install your nvidia graphics driver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Settings-Additional Drivers-(auto search)-select NVidia driver that is recommended and it installs.  I know, I did it 20 seconds after the OS installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it will fail and you will have to download the driver from the nvidia page. What now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just wow.......  Your hatred/bias (most likely bought and paid for) will never allow you to be fair and open minded but I've noticed that about you a long time ago.  No, it won't fail and I did not have to download the driver from the NVidia site, not one time since the primary Linux distros started including additional drivers ages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, if you have an expensive graphics card, you are not installing Linux. Heck, some do! In that case, they may have no need for standard drivers and the driver search might be without result. Put a cheap, common graphics card into a Windows computer and it will have a proper driver installed after the first boot. Put an expensive card into that computer and you will get a MS standard video driver with reduced resolution, features and performance and you will have to install the driver from the nvidia page, which is easy.
Click to expand...

Since when am I arguing the pluses and minuses of Windows operating systems?  I'm simply refuting your biased bull shit concerning Linux.  Since when did I ever claim one was better than the other?  I've always stated both have their positives and negatives, you're the one with the hard on about Linux so again, show me on the doll where Linux touched you...........


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's projected to hit 5% this year.  Why you have such a hard on over it I don't know.
> 
> Show me on the doll where Linux touched you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of this disgusting doll, I expected a source for your claim. After all, your original claim is 5 % by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read the title in the search.
> 2017: The year Linux will reach 5% market share - TechRepublic
> 
> As for the doll you still didn't tell me where Linux touched you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An old article from 2016. The theories there didn´t come true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you I'll take a wait and see approach.  Oh and can you say niche market?  I knew you could.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike me you have already declared it true and post abhorrent dolls.
Click to expand...

Like I said (obviously you ignored that part of my post), I just looked at the title and didn't read the contents, my bad.  Of course you will look for any potential opening to attack as opposed to honestly discuss (something you have no concept of).  So basically I'm simply wasting my time trying to have a honest discussion with you (as usual) so I'll go back to the only thing you understand, making fun of you.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Opera is one of the few exceptions that come with an installer. How do you install your nvidia graphics driver?
> 
> 
> 
> Settings-Additional Drivers-(auto search)-select NVidia driver that is recommended and it installs.  I know, I did it 20 seconds after the OS installed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it will fail and you will have to download the driver from the nvidia page. What now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just wow.......  Your hatred/bias (most likely bought and paid for) will never allow you to be fair and open minded but I've noticed that about you a long time ago.  No, it won't fail and I did not have to download the driver from the NVidia site, not one time since the primary Linux distros started including additional drivers ages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, if you have an expensive graphics card, you are not installing Linux. Heck, some do! In that case, they may have no need for standard drivers and the driver search might be without result. Put a cheap, common graphics card into a Windows computer and it will have a proper driver installed after the first boot. Put an expensive card into that computer and you will get a MS standard video driver with reduced resolution, features and performance and you will have to install the driver from the nvidia page, which is easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when am I arguing the pluses and minuses of Windows operating systems?  I'm simply refuting your biased bull shit concerning Linux.  Since when did I ever claim one was better than the other?  I've always stated both have their positives and negatives, you're the one with the hard on about Linux so again, show me on the doll where Linux touched you...........
Click to expand...

You are seeing wraiths and are biased. You have declared a Linux market share of 5 % although it is not true. Plus you show up with that doll which is an offense. A disgusting offense to my eyes.


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
Click to expand...


It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.

I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Settings-Additional Drivers-(auto search)-select NVidia driver that is recommended and it installs.  I know, I did it 20 seconds after the OS installed.
> 
> 
> 
> You know it will fail and you will have to download the driver from the nvidia page. What now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, just wow.......  Your hatred/bias (most likely bought and paid for) will never allow you to be fair and open minded but I've noticed that about you a long time ago.  No, it won't fail and I did not have to download the driver from the NVidia site, not one time since the primary Linux distros started including additional drivers ages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, if you have an expensive graphics card, you are not installing Linux. Heck, some do! In that case, they may have no need for standard drivers and the driver search might be without result. Put a cheap, common graphics card into a Windows computer and it will have a proper driver installed after the first boot. Put an expensive card into that computer and you will get a MS standard video driver with reduced resolution, features and performance and you will have to install the driver from the nvidia page, which is easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when am I arguing the pluses and minuses of Windows operating systems?  I'm simply refuting your biased bull shit concerning Linux.  Since when did I ever claim one was better than the other?  I've always stated both have their positives and negatives, you're the one with the hard on about Linux so again, show me on the doll where Linux touched you...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are seeing wraiths and are biased. You have declared a Linux market share of 5 % although it is not true. Plus you show up with that doll which is an offense. A disgusting offense to my eyes.
Click to expand...

Yup, just as I thought, stupidity as opposed to discussion.  Have a nice life. 

Oh and about the doll, you'll get over it and if not I'm sure you'll be able to find a good shrink.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know it will fail and you will have to download the driver from the nvidia page. What now?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.......  Your hatred/bias (most likely bought and paid for) will never allow you to be fair and open minded but I've noticed that about you a long time ago.  No, it won't fail and I did not have to download the driver from the NVidia site, not one time since the primary Linux distros started including additional drivers ages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, if you have an expensive graphics card, you are not installing Linux. Heck, some do! In that case, they may have no need for standard drivers and the driver search might be without result. Put a cheap, common graphics card into a Windows computer and it will have a proper driver installed after the first boot. Put an expensive card into that computer and you will get a MS standard video driver with reduced resolution, features and performance and you will have to install the driver from the nvidia page, which is easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when am I arguing the pluses and minuses of Windows operating systems?  I'm simply refuting your biased bull shit concerning Linux.  Since when did I ever claim one was better than the other?  I've always stated both have their positives and negatives, you're the one with the hard on about Linux so again, show me on the doll where Linux touched you...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are seeing wraiths and are biased. You have declared a Linux market share of 5 % although it is not true. Plus you show up with that doll which is an offense. A disgusting offense to my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, just as I thought, stupidity as opposed to discussion.  Have a nice life.
> 
> Oh and about the doll, you'll get over it and if not I'm sure you'll be able to find a good shrink.......
Click to expand...

5 % as opposed to reality...


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
Click to expand...

I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!

I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.

If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes. 

The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.

If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?  You are as bad in overreacting against any criticism or perceived criticism of Linux as any Microsoft fanboy.

I have said, more than once, that I use Linux.  I have Mint loaded on two of the three computers I use.  I dual boot with Win7 on this machine, and I have it on a laptop I use mostly as a media machine.

You may not give a shit what the average PC users want, but that's the basis of this entire line of conversation.  IamwhatIseem said that if you took any 1000 people and gave them Linux Mint, they'd wonder why all computers don't use it.  I disagreed, and still disagree, with that statement.  It clearly has to do with the average PC user.  If you don't give a shit, why are you inserting yourself into a conversation about average PC users?

I am not an "MS boy."  I use Linux because I was hoping to get rid of Windows entirely.  I found that dropping Windows was not a viable option for me, for a few reasons, but I still use Linux Mint, because it is a perfectly good OS, and it's free.  It sometimes leads to problems, but I understood that would likely be the case going in.  If Linux got the support that Windows does, if I could use it for games, for school, for all of the same things I use Windows for, without problems, I would.  The reality is that I cannot.

If you want to argue that Linux is better than Windows, why don't you do that with someone who is actually saying how much better Windows is than Linux.  The misrepresentation going on here is you misrepresenting what I have been saying.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
Click to expand...

And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
Click to expand...

Where is that honest criticism towards "my OS" that you talk about?


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  You are as bad in overreacting against any criticism or perceived criticism of Linux as any Microsoft fanboy.
> 
> I have said, more than once, that I use Linux.  I have Mint loaded on two of the three computers I use.  I dual boot with Win7 on this machine, and I have it on a laptop I use mostly as a media machine.
> 
> You may not give a shit what the average PC users want, but that's the basis of this entire line of conversation.  IamwhatIseem said that if you took any 1000 people and gave them Linux Mint, they'd wonder why all computers don't use it.  I disagreed, and still disagree, with that statement.  It clearly has to do with the average PC user.  If you don't give a shit, why are you inserting yourself into a conversation about average PC users?
> 
> I am not an "MS boy."  I use Linux because I was hoping to get rid of Windows entirely.  I found that dropping Windows was not a viable option for me, for a few reasons, but I still use Linux Mint, because it is a perfectly good OS, and it's free.  It sometimes leads to problems, but I understood that would likely be the case going in.  If Linux got the support that Windows does, if I could use it for games, for school, for all of the same things I use Windows for, without problems, I would.  The reality is that I cannot.
> 
> If you want to argue that Linux is better than Windows, why don't you do that with someone who is actually saying how much better Windows is than Linux.  The misrepresentation going on here is you misrepresenting what I have been saying.
Click to expand...

You lying asshole. I'm not someone else. The topic is Unity is dead, look it up. Don't use someone else's  arguments against me. I addressed some misconceptions about Linux you two mentioned, you can't twist it as me saying something else. If I want to make an argument I'll make it. I don't need the permission of a dipshit on the internet. You came out with some theoretical bullshit about average Windows users. Obviously you feel threatened and you wouldn't be if your were confident. You can't even address the points I made.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is that honest criticism towards "my OS" that you talk about?
Click to expand...

Short term memory problem, memory loss due to drugs and/or alcohol or simply oldtimers..........?


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
Click to expand...

Hey fatboy. The criticism is that someone has problems I haven't encountered so I mention it and you think that's me being unable to handle criticism? Make a valid criticism then. What did I say that is incorrect? What are you trying to do?


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is that honest criticism towards "my OS" that you talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Short term memory problem, memory loss due to drugs and/or alcohol or simply oldtimers..........?
Click to expand...

How about fatfucks that sue the government to sponge off of taxpayers?


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you fatboy. The criticism is that someone has problems I haven't encountered so I mention it and you think that's me being unable to handle criticism? Make a valid criticism isn't of trying to impress people with your needledick.
Click to expand...

As usual you can't handle anyone disagreeing with you even in the slightest  and come back as the complete narcissistic prick you've been from the get go.  Linux doesn't always "just work" the same as Windows doesn't always "just work" every time for every person everywhere, your personal experiences are not the rest of the worlds personal experiences.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is that honest criticism towards "my OS" that you talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Short term memory problem, memory loss due to drugs and/or alcohol or simply oldtimers..........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about fatfucks that sue the government to sponge off of taxpayers?
Click to expand...

Clueless narcissistic prick, I'd expect no less from the likes of you.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you fatboy. The criticism is that someone has problems I haven't encountered so I mention it and you think that's me being unable to handle criticism? Make a valid criticism isn't of trying to impress people with your needledick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you can't handle anyone disagreeing with you even in the slightest  and come back as the complete narcissistic prick you've been from the get go.  Linux doesn't always "just work" the same as Windows doesn't always "just work" every time for every person everywhere, your personal experiences are not the rest of the worlds personal experiences.
Click to expand...

As usual you have nothing substantive to say. You projections are on the weak side. You hopped on my case and all I did was counter propaganda. I've had much more experience in the windows world, it seems you are the one incapable of honesty.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you fatboy. The criticism is that someone has problems I haven't encountered so I mention it and you think that's me being unable to handle criticism? Make a valid criticism isn't of trying to impress people with your needledick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you can't handle anyone disagreeing with you even in the slightest  and come back as the complete narcissistic prick you've been from the get go.  Linux doesn't always "just work" the same as Windows doesn't always "just work" every time for every person everywhere, your personal experiences are not the rest of the worlds personal experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you have nothing substantive to say. You projections are on the weak side. You hopped on my case and all I did was counter propaganda. I've had much more experience in the windows world, it seems you are the one incapable of honesty.
Click to expand...

You should be looking in the mirror when you say that, it's your stock in trade.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> 
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you fatboy. The criticism is that someone has problems I haven't encountered so I mention it and you think that's me being unable to handle criticism? Make a valid criticism isn't of trying to impress people with your needledick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you can't handle anyone disagreeing with you even in the slightest  and come back as the complete narcissistic prick you've been from the get go.  Linux doesn't always "just work" the same as Windows doesn't always "just work" every time for every person everywhere, your personal experiences are not the rest of the worlds personal experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you have nothing substantive to say. You projections are on the weak side. You hopped on my case and all I did was counter propaganda. I've had much more experience in the windows world, it seems you are the one incapable of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be looking in the mirror when you say that, it's your stock in trade.
Click to expand...

Wow, another substantive post from a professional sponge. I asked you what I said that was incorrect and this is all you can manage after pretending to be a big shot?


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you fatboy. The criticism is that someone has problems I haven't encountered so I mention it and you think that's me being unable to handle criticism? Make a valid criticism isn't of trying to impress people with your needledick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you can't handle anyone disagreeing with you even in the slightest  and come back as the complete narcissistic prick you've been from the get go.  Linux doesn't always "just work" the same as Windows doesn't always "just work" every time for every person everywhere, your personal experiences are not the rest of the worlds personal experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you have nothing substantive to say. You projections are on the weak side. You hopped on my case and all I did was counter propaganda. I've had much more experience in the windows world, it seems you are the one incapable of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be looking in the mirror when you say that, it's your stock in trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another substantive post from a professional sponge. I asked you what I said that was incorrect and this is all you can manage after pretending to be a big shot?
Click to expand...

You want to know what was incorrect?  Your entire self justifying tirade, there was no propaganda except from Blie and Blie alone, your attack against Mont is your unwillingness to see anything that is not your personal experience as even possibly true.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> 
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is that honest criticism towards "my OS" that you talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Short term memory problem, memory loss due to drugs and/or alcohol or simply oldtimers..........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about fatfucks that sue the government to sponge off of taxpayers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clueless narcissistic prick, I'd expect no less from the likes of you.
Click to expand...

Look who's talking. Lose your mirror?


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you Linux fanboys are Loonies........  Like Blie you can't handle anyone even honestly criticizing your OS holy grail.  Well life's a bitch, deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that honest criticism towards "my OS" that you talk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Short term memory problem, memory loss due to drugs and/or alcohol or simply oldtimers..........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about fatfucks that sue the government to sponge off of taxpayers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clueless narcissistic prick, I'd expect no less from the likes of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's talking. Lose your mirror?
Click to expand...

Unlike you and Blie I don't attach God like status to any OS and go all jihad when someone questions it..........


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you fatboy. The criticism is that someone has problems I haven't encountered so I mention it and you think that's me being unable to handle criticism? Make a valid criticism isn't of trying to impress people with your needledick.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you can't handle anyone disagreeing with you even in the slightest  and come back as the complete narcissistic prick you've been from the get go.  Linux doesn't always "just work" the same as Windows doesn't always "just work" every time for every person everywhere, your personal experiences are not the rest of the worlds personal experiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual you have nothing substantive to say. You projections are on the weak side. You hopped on my case and all I did was counter propaganda. I've had much more experience in the windows world, it seems you are the one incapable of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be looking in the mirror when you say that, it's your stock in trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another substantive post from a professional sponge. I asked you what I said that was incorrect and this is all you can manage after pretending to be a big shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to know what was incorrect?  Your entire self justifying tirade, there was no propaganda except from Blie and Blie alone, your attack against Mont is your unwillingness to see anything that is not your personal experience as even possibly true.
Click to expand...

My attack? I responded to his criticism that he had trouble with Linux networking with Windows. That's not a flaw in Linux although people do it all the time. My "attack" was...
*
"People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.

Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?

The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros."*


Then your fat ass hopped in and you got personal with me and squealed like a stuck hog when I gave it back.


This always happens, people lie and misrepresent Linux, when the misconceptions and propaganda get addressed we get people like you who claim Linux users are fanboys that can't handle criticism. I asked what incorrect statement I made and so far get more of the same.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that honest criticism towards "my OS" that you talk about?
> 
> 
> 
> Short term memory problem, memory loss due to drugs and/or alcohol or simply oldtimers..........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about fatfucks that sue the government to sponge off of taxpayers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clueless narcissistic prick, I'd expect no less from the likes of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's talking. Lose your mirror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you and Blie I don't attach God like status to any OS and go all jihad when someone questions it..........
Click to expand...

Same shit, different post. I didn't do that, you're a liar. I'm not the one misrepresenting what OSes do or don't do.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you can't handle anyone disagreeing with you even in the slightest  and come back as the complete narcissistic prick you've been from the get go.  Linux doesn't always "just work" the same as Windows doesn't always "just work" every time for every person everywhere, your personal experiences are not the rest of the worlds personal experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you have nothing substantive to say. You projections are on the weak side. You hopped on my case and all I did was counter propaganda. I've had much more experience in the windows world, it seems you are the one incapable of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be looking in the mirror when you say that, it's your stock in trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another substantive post from a professional sponge. I asked you what I said that was incorrect and this is all you can manage after pretending to be a big shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to know what was incorrect?  Your entire self justifying tirade, there was no propaganda except from Blie and Blie alone, your attack against Mont is your unwillingness to see anything that is not your personal experience as even possibly true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My attack? I responded to his criticism that he had trouble with Linux networking with Windows. That's not a flaw in Linux although people do it all the time. My "attack" was...
> *
> "People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros."*
> 
> 
> Then your fat ass hopped in and you got personal with me and squealed like a stuck hog when I gave it back.
> 
> 
> This always happens, people lie and misrepresent Linux, when the misconceptions and propaganda get addressed we get people like you who claim Linux users are fanboys that can't handle criticism. I asked what incorrect statement I made and so far get more of the same.
Click to expand...

I was responding to this stupidity;



> You lying asshole. I'm not someone else. The topic is Unity is dead, look it up. Don't use someone else's arguments against me. I addressed some misconceptions about Linux you two mentioned, you can't twist it as me saying something else. If I want to make an argument I'll make it. I don't need the permission of a dipshit on the internet. You came out with some theoretical bullshit about average Windows users. Obviously you feel threatened and you wouldn't be if your were confident. You can't even address the points I made.


This is typical of you especially when someone does address your points and you don't like the answer..


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Short term memory problem, memory loss due to drugs and/or alcohol or simply oldtimers..........?
> 
> 
> 
> How about fatfucks that sue the government to sponge off of taxpayers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clueless narcissistic prick, I'd expect no less from the likes of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's talking. Lose your mirror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you and Blie I don't attach God like status to any OS and go all jihad when someone questions it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same shit, different post. I didn't do that, you're a liar. I'm not the one misrepresenting what OSes do or don't do.
Click to expand...

Coulda fooled me Blie.......  Uuuummmm what was your name again?
I didn't say you were misrepresenting, I said you were blindly defending against all dissent, perceived or otherwise.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you have nothing substantive to say. You projections are on the weak side. You hopped on my case and all I did was counter propaganda. I've had much more experience in the windows world, it seems you are the one incapable of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be looking in the mirror when you say that, it's your stock in trade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another substantive post from a professional sponge. I asked you what I said that was incorrect and this is all you can manage after pretending to be a big shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to know what was incorrect?  Your entire self justifying tirade, there was no propaganda except from Blie and Blie alone, your attack against Mont is your unwillingness to see anything that is not your personal experience as even possibly true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My attack? I responded to his criticism that he had trouble with Linux networking with Windows. That's not a flaw in Linux although people do it all the time. My "attack" was...
> *
> "People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros."*
> 
> 
> Then your fat ass hopped in and you got personal with me and squealed like a stuck hog when I gave it back.
> 
> 
> This always happens, people lie and misrepresent Linux, when the misconceptions and propaganda get addressed we get people like you who claim Linux users are fanboys that can't handle criticism. I asked what incorrect statement I made and so far get more of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was responding to this stupidity;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lying asshole. I'm not someone else. The topic is Unity is dead, look it up. Don't use someone else's arguments against me. I addressed some misconceptions about Linux you two mentioned, you can't twist it as me saying something else. If I want to make an argument I'll make it. I don't need the permission of a dipshit on the internet. You came out with some theoretical bullshit about average Windows users. Obviously you feel threatened and you wouldn't be if your were confident. You can't even address the points I made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is typical of you especially when someone does address your points and you don't like the answer..
Click to expand...

Seems you don't like the answers. The criticism was regarding:

*"I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them. I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty. I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows."
*
As I said, what has that got to do with the misconceptions I addressed? People might not be comfortable? So what? It wasn't remotely my point.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about fatfucks that sue the government to sponge off of taxpayers?
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless narcissistic prick, I'd expect no less from the likes of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look who's talking. Lose your mirror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you and Blie I don't attach God like status to any OS and go all jihad when someone questions it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same shit, different post. I didn't do that, you're a liar. I'm not the one misrepresenting what OSes do or don't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coulda fooled me Blie.......  Uuuummmm what was your name again?
> I didn't say you were misrepresenting, I said you were blindly defending against all dissent, perceived or otherwise.
Click to expand...

Still no answer on what I said that was incorrect, just more personal insults. Who do you think you fooled?


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be looking in the mirror when you say that, it's your stock in trade.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, another substantive post from a professional sponge. I asked you what I said that was incorrect and this is all you can manage after pretending to be a big shot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to know what was incorrect?  Your entire self justifying tirade, there was no propaganda except from Blie and Blie alone, your attack against Mont is your unwillingness to see anything that is not your personal experience as even possibly true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My attack? I responded to his criticism that he had trouble with Linux networking with Windows. That's not a flaw in Linux although people do it all the time. My "attack" was...
> *
> "People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros."*
> 
> 
> Then your fat ass hopped in and you got personal with me and squealed like a stuck hog when I gave it back.
> 
> 
> This always happens, people lie and misrepresent Linux, when the misconceptions and propaganda get addressed we get people like you who claim Linux users are fanboys that can't handle criticism. I asked what incorrect statement I made and so far get more of the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was responding to this stupidity;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lying asshole. I'm not someone else. The topic is Unity is dead, look it up. Don't use someone else's arguments against me. I addressed some misconceptions about Linux you two mentioned, you can't twist it as me saying something else. If I want to make an argument I'll make it. I don't need the permission of a dipshit on the internet. You came out with some theoretical bullshit about average Windows users. Obviously you feel threatened and you wouldn't be if your were confident. You can't even address the points I made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is typical of you especially when someone does address your points and you don't like the answer..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems you don't like the answers. The criticism was regarding:
> 
> *"I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them. I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty. I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows."
> *
> As I said, what has that got to do with the misconceptions I addressed? People might not be comfortable? So what? It wasn't remotely my point.
Click to expand...

You're still harping on misconceptions.......  I wonder why.........


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless narcissistic prick, I'd expect no less from the likes of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's talking. Lose your mirror?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you and Blie I don't attach God like status to any OS and go all jihad when someone questions it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same shit, different post. I didn't do that, you're a liar. I'm not the one misrepresenting what OSes do or don't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coulda fooled me Blie.......  Uuuummmm what was your name again?
> I didn't say you were misrepresenting, I said you were blindly defending against all dissent, perceived or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no answer on what I said that was incorrect, *just more personal insults*. Who do you think you fooled?
Click to expand...

Don't like your own medicine?  Go figure.........
(Maybe you'll now get part of my point......  Though I doubt it.......)


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who's talking. Lose your mirror?
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you and Blie I don't attach God like status to any OS and go all jihad when someone questions it..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same shit, different post. I didn't do that, you're a liar. I'm not the one misrepresenting what OSes do or don't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coulda fooled me Blie.......  Uuuummmm what was your name again?
> I didn't say you were misrepresenting, I said you were blindly defending against all dissent, perceived or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no answer on what I said that was incorrect, *just more personal insults*. Who do you think you fooled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't like your own medicine?  Go figure.........
> (Maybe you'll now get part of my point......  Though I doubt it.......)
Click to expand...

....still nothing.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you and Blie I don't attach God like status to any OS and go all jihad when someone questions it..........
> 
> 
> 
> Same shit, different post. I didn't do that, you're a liar. I'm not the one misrepresenting what OSes do or don't do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coulda fooled me Blie.......  Uuuummmm what was your name again?
> I didn't say you were misrepresenting, I said you were blindly defending against all dissent, perceived or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no answer on what I said that was incorrect, *just more personal insults*. Who do you think you fooled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't like your own medicine?  Go figure.........
> (Maybe you'll now get part of my point......  Though I doubt it.......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....still nothing.
Click to expand...

This is true, still nothing in the way of you're "getting it"..........  Want some more of your own medicine?  I'm happy to oblige.......  Fanboy........


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same shit, different post. I didn't do that, you're a liar. I'm not the one misrepresenting what OSes do or don't do.
> 
> 
> 
> Coulda fooled me Blie.......  Uuuummmm what was your name again?
> I didn't say you were misrepresenting, I said you were blindly defending against all dissent, perceived or otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no answer on what I said that was incorrect, *just more personal insults*. Who do you think you fooled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't like your own medicine?  Go figure.........
> (Maybe you'll now get part of my point......  Though I doubt it.......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is true, still nothing in the way of you're "getting it"..........  Want some more of your own medicine?  I'm happy to oblige.......  Fanboy........
Click to expand...

How much are the taxpayers paying you to sit on your "disabled" fat ass, play games and create shit on the internet ....Fatboy?


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coulda fooled me Blie.......  Uuuummmm what was your name again?
> I didn't say you were misrepresenting, I said you were blindly defending against all dissent, perceived or otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Still no answer on what I said that was incorrect, *just more personal insults*. Who do you think you fooled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't like your own medicine?  Go figure.........
> (Maybe you'll now get part of my point......  Though I doubt it.......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is true, still nothing in the way of you're "getting it"..........  Want some more of your own medicine?  I'm happy to oblige.......  Fanboy........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are the taxpayers paying you to sit on your "disabled" fat ass, play games and create shit on the internet ....Fatboy?
Click to expand...

Tissue?


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no answer on what I said that was incorrect, *just more personal insults*. Who do you think you fooled?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like your own medicine?  Go figure.........
> (Maybe you'll now get part of my point......  Though I doubt it.......)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is true, still nothing in the way of you're "getting it"..........  Want some more of your own medicine?  I'm happy to oblige.......  Fanboy........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are the taxpayers paying you to sit on your "disabled" fat ass, play games and create shit on the internet ....Fatboy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...

Still can't handle a taste of your own medicine, can ya.......


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like your own medicine?  Go figure.........
> (Maybe you'll now get part of my point......  Though I doubt it.......)
> 
> 
> 
> ....still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is true, still nothing in the way of you're "getting it"..........  Want some more of your own medicine?  I'm happy to oblige.......  Fanboy........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are the taxpayers paying you to sit on your "disabled" fat ass, play games and create shit on the internet ....Fatboy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still can't handle a taste of your own medicine, can ya.......
Click to expand...

You're down to replying to yourself.


----------



## Ringel05

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....still nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, still nothing in the way of you're "getting it"..........  Want some more of your own medicine?  I'm happy to oblige.......  Fanboy........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much are the taxpayers paying you to sit on your "disabled" fat ass, play games and create shit on the internet ....Fatboy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still can't handle a taste of your own medicine, can ya.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're down to replying to yourself.
Click to expand...

Oh the irony!!!!!!


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had issues with Mint networking on multiple occasions.  The issue was networking between Windows PCs and Linux PCs.  Figuring out how to get it working properly was something that I am confident many PC users would not have been willing or able to deal with.  I've had the same sorts of issues trying to get games to play on Linux.  In the past week I've found videos that would not play on VLC on Linux, but played fine on VLC on Windows.
> 
> Linux does not have the support Windows does, it is not a type of OS most people are used to, so it is not as easy to use for most beginners.
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  You are as bad in overreacting against any criticism or perceived criticism of Linux as any Microsoft fanboy.
> 
> I have said, more than once, that I use Linux.  I have Mint loaded on two of the three computers I use.  I dual boot with Win7 on this machine, and I have it on a laptop I use mostly as a media machine.
> 
> You may not give a shit what the average PC users want, but that's the basis of this entire line of conversation.  IamwhatIseem said that if you took any 1000 people and gave them Linux Mint, they'd wonder why all computers don't use it.  I disagreed, and still disagree, with that statement.  It clearly has to do with the average PC user.  If you don't give a shit, why are you inserting yourself into a conversation about average PC users?
> 
> I am not an "MS boy."  I use Linux because I was hoping to get rid of Windows entirely.  I found that dropping Windows was not a viable option for me, for a few reasons, but I still use Linux Mint, because it is a perfectly good OS, and it's free.  It sometimes leads to problems, but I understood that would likely be the case going in.  If Linux got the support that Windows does, if I could use it for games, for school, for all of the same things I use Windows for, without problems, I would.  The reality is that I cannot.
> 
> If you want to argue that Linux is better than Windows, why don't you do that with someone who is actually saying how much better Windows is than Linux.  The misrepresentation going on here is you misrepresenting what I have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lying asshole. I'm not someone else. The topic is Unity is dead, look it up. Don't use someone else's  arguments against me. I addressed some misconceptions about Linux you two mentioned, you can't twist it as me saying something else. If I want to make an argument I'll make it. I don't need the permission of a dipshit on the internet. You came out with some theoretical bullshit about average Windows users. Obviously you feel threatened and you wouldn't be if your were confident. You can't even address the points I made.
Click to expand...


The original thread topic is Unity is dead.  The conversation I was having, as I explained clearly, was about a statement from Iamwhatiseem.  If you can't understand that threads sometimes delve into sub-topics......I honestly don't know what to say to that.

You say you addressed misconceptions about Linux.  What misconceptions?  If you're saying issues I have had with Linux are misconceptions, that's incorrect.  I've had the issues.  If you're saying that it is a misconception that Linux is at fault, I never said Linux is at fault.  Fault isn't the issue.

When did I "use someone else's arguments" against you?  What do I feel threatened by, what do I feel a lack of confidence about?  What points have you even made that I haven't addressed?  You've mostly seemed to want to throw out insults and make it seem as though I'm claiming Linux is terrible.

For all your talk about others being threatened, lying and misrepresenting, you are the one that seems the most threatened, and the most likely to misrepresent.


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> People are welcome to chose what they want but the criticisms against Linux are often unfair and designed to scare people off in favor of the 800 lb. commercial gorilla. Propaganda in other words.
> 
> Networking? I never dicked around with it. I plug in the cable or click the my wifi once. If yours didn't network with Windows that's the fault of Linux?
> 
> The only videos I have had trouble with in the past is Adobe flash in a browser. Happened with Android as well. I don't know the ins and outs but heard flash has security issues and is being replaced. Commercial games developers are in bed with Microsoft, does that need to be explained? I personally would prefer a dedicated gaming machine but it's an unfair criticism against Linux distros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  You are as bad in overreacting against any criticism or perceived criticism of Linux as any Microsoft fanboy.
> 
> I have said, more than once, that I use Linux.  I have Mint loaded on two of the three computers I use.  I dual boot with Win7 on this machine, and I have it on a laptop I use mostly as a media machine.
> 
> You may not give a shit what the average PC users want, but that's the basis of this entire line of conversation.  IamwhatIseem said that if you took any 1000 people and gave them Linux Mint, they'd wonder why all computers don't use it.  I disagreed, and still disagree, with that statement.  It clearly has to do with the average PC user.  If you don't give a shit, why are you inserting yourself into a conversation about average PC users?
> 
> I am not an "MS boy."  I use Linux because I was hoping to get rid of Windows entirely.  I found that dropping Windows was not a viable option for me, for a few reasons, but I still use Linux Mint, because it is a perfectly good OS, and it's free.  It sometimes leads to problems, but I understood that would likely be the case going in.  If Linux got the support that Windows does, if I could use it for games, for school, for all of the same things I use Windows for, without problems, I would.  The reality is that I cannot.
> 
> If you want to argue that Linux is better than Windows, why don't you do that with someone who is actually saying how much better Windows is than Linux.  The misrepresentation going on here is you misrepresenting what I have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lying asshole. I'm not someone else. The topic is Unity is dead, look it up. Don't use someone else's  arguments against me. I addressed some misconceptions about Linux you two mentioned, you can't twist it as me saying something else. If I want to make an argument I'll make it. I don't need the permission of a dipshit on the internet. You came out with some theoretical bullshit about average Windows users. Obviously you feel threatened and you wouldn't be if your were confident. You can't even address the points I made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original thread topic is Unity is dead.  The conversation I was having, as I explained clearly, was about a statement from Iamwhatiseem.  If you can't understand that threads sometimes delve into sub-topics......I honestly don't know what to say to that.
> 
> You say you addressed misconceptions about Linux.  What misconceptions?  If you're saying issues I have had with Linux are misconceptions, that's incorrect.  I've had the issues.  If you're saying that it is a misconception that Linux is at fault, I never said Linux is at fault.  Fault isn't the issue.
> 
> When did I "use someone else's arguments" against you?  What do I feel threatened by, what do I feel a lack of confidence about?  What points have you even made that I haven't addressed?  You've mostly seemed to want to throw out insults and make it seem as though I'm claiming Linux is terrible.
> 
> For all your talk about others being threatened, lying and misrepresenting, you are the one that seems the most threatened, and the most likely to misrepresent.
Click to expand...

I was not having that conversation, it was not my point at all. You keep wanting to knock Linux because it doesn't play nice with Windows in your opinion. That isn't a fair minded criticism. So you instead tried to make the argument to be something else. I don't care what other people do/not do or how many Windows users there are. It's a dishonest argument when talking about an alternative. A free one that apparently threatens some. When did I say anything about market share? 

How am I threatened? I have no stock in Linux, I don't gain personally. Someone else can spend all the money they want. I haven't spent a dime on ANY software going on 6 years now and I watch HD movies, music, run a business, do art, etc. Everything I've plugged in works. I don't particularly need any approval but will let others know it isn't as you MS goons make it out to be. It's like talking to cultists that claims you are the one in a cult due to your non belief and heresy.


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of Linux being at fault, it's a matter of what people are willing to go out on a limb to try.  If someone has a home network with multiple Windows computers, and they decide to try Linux on one computer, and that causes a networking problem.......even if the fault is with Windows, Linux is the "new" OS in that setup and is the one which will likely be blamed, or if not blamed, perhaps given up on because of the issue.
> 
> I am not commenting on the efficiency of Linux OS's for someone who is familiar with using them.  I am saying that using Linux, even an OS as similar in form to Windows as Mint, can be difficult in certain situations, and I don't think the average PC user wants to have to deal with that sort of difficulty.  I don't think the average PC user wants to have to spend the time to become familiar with a new OS, for that matter, even when it's a new Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  You are as bad in overreacting against any criticism or perceived criticism of Linux as any Microsoft fanboy.
> 
> I have said, more than once, that I use Linux.  I have Mint loaded on two of the three computers I use.  I dual boot with Win7 on this machine, and I have it on a laptop I use mostly as a media machine.
> 
> You may not give a shit what the average PC users want, but that's the basis of this entire line of conversation.  IamwhatIseem said that if you took any 1000 people and gave them Linux Mint, they'd wonder why all computers don't use it.  I disagreed, and still disagree, with that statement.  It clearly has to do with the average PC user.  If you don't give a shit, why are you inserting yourself into a conversation about average PC users?
> 
> I am not an "MS boy."  I use Linux because I was hoping to get rid of Windows entirely.  I found that dropping Windows was not a viable option for me, for a few reasons, but I still use Linux Mint, because it is a perfectly good OS, and it's free.  It sometimes leads to problems, but I understood that would likely be the case going in.  If Linux got the support that Windows does, if I could use it for games, for school, for all of the same things I use Windows for, without problems, I would.  The reality is that I cannot.
> 
> If you want to argue that Linux is better than Windows, why don't you do that with someone who is actually saying how much better Windows is than Linux.  The misrepresentation going on here is you misrepresenting what I have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lying asshole. I'm not someone else. The topic is Unity is dead, look it up. Don't use someone else's  arguments against me. I addressed some misconceptions about Linux you two mentioned, you can't twist it as me saying something else. If I want to make an argument I'll make it. I don't need the permission of a dipshit on the internet. You came out with some theoretical bullshit about average Windows users. Obviously you feel threatened and you wouldn't be if your were confident. You can't even address the points I made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original thread topic is Unity is dead.  The conversation I was having, as I explained clearly, was about a statement from Iamwhatiseem.  If you can't understand that threads sometimes delve into sub-topics......I honestly don't know what to say to that.
> 
> You say you addressed misconceptions about Linux.  What misconceptions?  If you're saying issues I have had with Linux are misconceptions, that's incorrect.  I've had the issues.  If you're saying that it is a misconception that Linux is at fault, I never said Linux is at fault.  Fault isn't the issue.
> 
> When did I "use someone else's arguments" against you?  What do I feel threatened by, what do I feel a lack of confidence about?  What points have you even made that I haven't addressed?  You've mostly seemed to want to throw out insults and make it seem as though I'm claiming Linux is terrible.
> 
> For all your talk about others being threatened, lying and misrepresenting, you are the one that seems the most threatened, and the most likely to misrepresent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not having that conversation, it was not my point at all. You keep wanting to knock Linux because it doesn't play nice with Windows in your opinion. That isn't a fair minded criticism. So you instead tried to make the argument to be something else. I don't care what other people do/not do or how many Windows users there are. It's a dishonest argument when talking about an alternative. A free one that apparently threatens some. When did I say anything about market share?
> 
> How am I threatened? I have no stock in Linux, I don't gain personally. Someone else can spend all the money they want. I haven't spent a dime on ANY software going on 6 years now and I watch HD movies, music, run a business, do art, etc. Everything I've plugged in works. I don't particularly need any approval but will let others know it isn't as you MS goons make it out to be. It's like talking to cultists that claims you are the one in a cult due to your non belief and heresy.
Click to expand...


You clearly want to argue with someone, and you want it to be someone you can consider an "MS goon."  It doesn't seem to matter whether that person actually is what you want them to be or not.  I am not an MS goon.  I use Linux, I've said that I would like to be able to use Linux exclusively, but it does not work for all the things I want to do on the PC.  That's almost certainly not because Linux doesn't make for a capable OS, but because Linux doesn't get the support from software developers.  That's unfortunate, but objectively true.  If you consider that an offensive criticism, that's your own problem, not mine.


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose they could burn a iso dvd trip, fall on it and slice their neck open. Dangerous stuff!
> 
> I don't give a shit what the average pc users wants, fears, likes, hopes for, etc. Why are you throwing all tat drama at me? You MS boys are Moonies.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every hour that I had to dick around with Windows I could retire. Yet here you two are telling me not to believe my lying eyes.
> 
> The fact that obvious rubs your vagina the wrong way is that Linux is here, it works and does so very well, it's free as are numerous state of the art programs that run like greased lightening and install in seconds. Take Krita for example. Probably the best paint program around, Windows versions come out later since they are so good. Like Firefox, Thunderbird, etc.
> 
> If you come here and lie or misrepresent something that you apparently see as a threat I will call you on it, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  You are as bad in overreacting against any criticism or perceived criticism of Linux as any Microsoft fanboy.
> 
> I have said, more than once, that I use Linux.  I have Mint loaded on two of the three computers I use.  I dual boot with Win7 on this machine, and I have it on a laptop I use mostly as a media machine.
> 
> You may not give a shit what the average PC users want, but that's the basis of this entire line of conversation.  IamwhatIseem said that if you took any 1000 people and gave them Linux Mint, they'd wonder why all computers don't use it.  I disagreed, and still disagree, with that statement.  It clearly has to do with the average PC user.  If you don't give a shit, why are you inserting yourself into a conversation about average PC users?
> 
> I am not an "MS boy."  I use Linux because I was hoping to get rid of Windows entirely.  I found that dropping Windows was not a viable option for me, for a few reasons, but I still use Linux Mint, because it is a perfectly good OS, and it's free.  It sometimes leads to problems, but I understood that would likely be the case going in.  If Linux got the support that Windows does, if I could use it for games, for school, for all of the same things I use Windows for, without problems, I would.  The reality is that I cannot.
> 
> If you want to argue that Linux is better than Windows, why don't you do that with someone who is actually saying how much better Windows is than Linux.  The misrepresentation going on here is you misrepresenting what I have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lying asshole. I'm not someone else. The topic is Unity is dead, look it up. Don't use someone else's  arguments against me. I addressed some misconceptions about Linux you two mentioned, you can't twist it as me saying something else. If I want to make an argument I'll make it. I don't need the permission of a dipshit on the internet. You came out with some theoretical bullshit about average Windows users. Obviously you feel threatened and you wouldn't be if your were confident. You can't even address the points I made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original thread topic is Unity is dead.  The conversation I was having, as I explained clearly, was about a statement from Iamwhatiseem.  If you can't understand that threads sometimes delve into sub-topics......I honestly don't know what to say to that.
> 
> You say you addressed misconceptions about Linux.  What misconceptions?  If you're saying issues I have had with Linux are misconceptions, that's incorrect.  I've had the issues.  If you're saying that it is a misconception that Linux is at fault, I never said Linux is at fault.  Fault isn't the issue.
> 
> When did I "use someone else's arguments" against you?  What do I feel threatened by, what do I feel a lack of confidence about?  What points have you even made that I haven't addressed?  You've mostly seemed to want to throw out insults and make it seem as though I'm claiming Linux is terrible.
> 
> For all your talk about others being threatened, lying and misrepresenting, you are the one that seems the most threatened, and the most likely to misrepresent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not having that conversation, it was not my point at all. You keep wanting to knock Linux because it doesn't play nice with Windows in your opinion. That isn't a fair minded criticism. So you instead tried to make the argument to be something else. I don't care what other people do/not do or how many Windows users there are. It's a dishonest argument when talking about an alternative. A free one that apparently threatens some. When did I say anything about market share?
> 
> How am I threatened? I have no stock in Linux, I don't gain personally. Someone else can spend all the money they want. I haven't spent a dime on ANY software going on 6 years now and I watch HD movies, music, run a business, do art, etc. Everything I've plugged in works. I don't particularly need any approval but will let others know it isn't as you MS goons make it out to be. It's like talking to cultists that claims you are the one in a cult due to your non belief and heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly want to argue with someone, and you want it to be someone you can consider an "MS goon."  It doesn't seem to matter whether that person actually is what you want them to be or not.  I am not an MS goon.  I use Linux, I've said that I would like to be able to use Linux exclusively, but it does not work for all the things I want to do on the PC.  That's almost certainly not because Linux doesn't make for a capable OS, but because Linux doesn't get the support from software developers.  That's unfortunate, but objectively true.  If you consider that an offensive criticism, that's your own problem, not mine.
Click to expand...

You clearly want to argue with me. I don't care how butthurt you get. The fact that it doesn't do everything for you is supposed to mean what to me? What do I need that I don't have? Which developer do I need?


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?  You are as bad in overreacting against any criticism or perceived criticism of Linux as any Microsoft fanboy.
> 
> I have said, more than once, that I use Linux.  I have Mint loaded on two of the three computers I use.  I dual boot with Win7 on this machine, and I have it on a laptop I use mostly as a media machine.
> 
> You may not give a shit what the average PC users want, but that's the basis of this entire line of conversation.  IamwhatIseem said that if you took any 1000 people and gave them Linux Mint, they'd wonder why all computers don't use it.  I disagreed, and still disagree, with that statement.  It clearly has to do with the average PC user.  If you don't give a shit, why are you inserting yourself into a conversation about average PC users?
> 
> I am not an "MS boy."  I use Linux because I was hoping to get rid of Windows entirely.  I found that dropping Windows was not a viable option for me, for a few reasons, but I still use Linux Mint, because it is a perfectly good OS, and it's free.  It sometimes leads to problems, but I understood that would likely be the case going in.  If Linux got the support that Windows does, if I could use it for games, for school, for all of the same things I use Windows for, without problems, I would.  The reality is that I cannot.
> 
> If you want to argue that Linux is better than Windows, why don't you do that with someone who is actually saying how much better Windows is than Linux.  The misrepresentation going on here is you misrepresenting what I have been saying.
> 
> 
> 
> You lying asshole. I'm not someone else. The topic is Unity is dead, look it up. Don't use someone else's  arguments against me. I addressed some misconceptions about Linux you two mentioned, you can't twist it as me saying something else. If I want to make an argument I'll make it. I don't need the permission of a dipshit on the internet. You came out with some theoretical bullshit about average Windows users. Obviously you feel threatened and you wouldn't be if your were confident. You can't even address the points I made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The original thread topic is Unity is dead.  The conversation I was having, as I explained clearly, was about a statement from Iamwhatiseem.  If you can't understand that threads sometimes delve into sub-topics......I honestly don't know what to say to that.
> 
> You say you addressed misconceptions about Linux.  What misconceptions?  If you're saying issues I have had with Linux are misconceptions, that's incorrect.  I've had the issues.  If you're saying that it is a misconception that Linux is at fault, I never said Linux is at fault.  Fault isn't the issue.
> 
> When did I "use someone else's arguments" against you?  What do I feel threatened by, what do I feel a lack of confidence about?  What points have you even made that I haven't addressed?  You've mostly seemed to want to throw out insults and make it seem as though I'm claiming Linux is terrible.
> 
> For all your talk about others being threatened, lying and misrepresenting, you are the one that seems the most threatened, and the most likely to misrepresent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not having that conversation, it was not my point at all. You keep wanting to knock Linux because it doesn't play nice with Windows in your opinion. That isn't a fair minded criticism. So you instead tried to make the argument to be something else. I don't care what other people do/not do or how many Windows users there are. It's a dishonest argument when talking about an alternative. A free one that apparently threatens some. When did I say anything about market share?
> 
> How am I threatened? I have no stock in Linux, I don't gain personally. Someone else can spend all the money they want. I haven't spent a dime on ANY software going on 6 years now and I watch HD movies, music, run a business, do art, etc. Everything I've plugged in works. I don't particularly need any approval but will let others know it isn't as you MS goons make it out to be. It's like talking to cultists that claims you are the one in a cult due to your non belief and heresy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly want to argue with someone, and you want it to be someone you can consider an "MS goon."  It doesn't seem to matter whether that person actually is what you want them to be or not.  I am not an MS goon.  I use Linux, I've said that I would like to be able to use Linux exclusively, but it does not work for all the things I want to do on the PC.  That's almost certainly not because Linux doesn't make for a capable OS, but because Linux doesn't get the support from software developers.  That's unfortunate, but objectively true.  If you consider that an offensive criticism, that's your own problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You clearly want to argue with me. I don't care how butthurt you get. The fact that it doesn't do everything for you is supposed to mean what to me? What do I need that I don't have? Which developer do I need?
Click to expand...


What it means is that your complaints that I am an MS goon, that I'm lying when I talk about problems I've faced with Linux, are untrue.

You started arguing with me.  Want to stop?  Fine by me.


----------



## Bleipriester

Microsoft should pay me. After all, I am a Microsoft shill and regime functionary. Isn´t that worth some bucks?


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> What it means is that your complaints that I am an MS goon, that I'm lying when I talk about problems I've faced with Linux, are untrue.
> 
> You started arguing with me.  Want to stop?  Fine by me.


But your complaints all center around Windows as a shortcoming of Linux. That's my point. It isn't as prominent, didn't network with a Windows machine, average users don't want to bother, etc. None of those are a flaw with Linux distros.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Microsoft should pay me. After all, I am a Microsoft shill and regime functionary. Isn´t that worth some bucks?


I was a beta tester for '95 and went to the Redmond campus. They should have paid me.


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What it means is that your complaints that I am an MS goon, that I'm lying when I talk about problems I've faced with Linux, are untrue.
> 
> You started arguing with me.  Want to stop?  Fine by me.
> 
> 
> 
> But your complaints all center around Windows as a shortcoming of Linux. That's my point. It isn't as prominent, didn't network with a Windows machine, average users don't want to bother, etc. None of those are a flaw with Linux distros.
Click to expand...


As I've said more than once, it isn't about Linux distros being flawed, or poorly made.  It's about ease of use, and the way that not all software being compatible with Linux hurts it.  One of the main reasons I still use Windows is games.  I've talked with Ringel about this on the site before.  It would be great if more game designers put out Linux versions.  There are some, but most games still don't do so.  Wine is a good workaround.....but it's certainly not perfect.  At this point, it's better, or at least easier, to continue using Windows for games. 
I have similar issues with school.  My online classes sometimes have Windows/Mac requirements, they don't support Linux.  Again, that's in no way a flaw of the Linux distros, but it still means that Linux is not going to work for me.

I don't know enough about the programming to make any sort of judgement about Linux vs Windows vs Mac as far as which is put together better.  There are features in Mint I have preferred to Windows, and vice versa.  Even there, a lot of it is due to familiarity.

You've been seeing my comments as though I am dissing Linux because it is poorly made or has crappy design.  My complaints, or comments, are not about that.  They are about the difficulty in using an OS that does not get support from many software makers, that does not have the money or large structure behind it a huge company like Microsoft has, and that is not always in the familiar Windows (or Mac) style.  Using a Linux distro, even one as similar to Windows in feel as Mint, requires some adjustment and learning.  That doesn't make it bad, it just makes it harder to convince the average PC user to try IMO.

I was never trying to say that Linux distros are bad design.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft should pay me. After all, I am a Microsoft shill and regime functionary. Isn´t that worth some bucks?
> 
> 
> 
> I was a beta tester for '95 and went to the Redmond campus. They should have paid me.
Click to expand...

You know, today the programmers in the US scuffle around like a zombie epidemic. Beta testers do not even get the program at reduced cost.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely install YUMEX then there's something else so you don't have to type root in every time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so used to sudo apt-get...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Change to Yum install and you will win!
> 
> I swear!
Click to expand...

You'll be happy to know I've decided to give Fedora another shot and not just a quick "look see".  It's definitely going to be a bit of a learning curve and as usual I'm going with the land yacht version..........  I started this morning just after midnight........, finally went to bed around 2:30 am.........  
The install (Fedora 26) is quite attractive looking but not as easy as Ubuntu/Mint installs which specifically asks if you want to use the entire disc or not giving easy select options.  Fedora's disc selection option left me scratching my head and fumbling around in the blind clicking on what appeared to be the best option, that ate up a lot of time.  The first go around I messed up the install, again lack of clear instructions on Fedora's part so had to reinstall it, not a very auspicious beginning........  
I'll give it one thing so far even the land yacht version is fast, very fast, it almost does what I want it to do before I actually think about it.  I was looking to install some packages and update via terminal but had forgotten about SU and didn't know how to use it, read about it this morning, we'll see how that goes.........


----------



## Ringel05

By the way, if anyone is a Ubuntu Unity fan it will be supported through 2021.


----------



## HenryBHough

Specially priced for Windows users - the #1, most wanted accessory......

Buy Hairshirt


----------

